# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Արտերկրում մեծացող երեխաների հայերենի պահպանման հարցը

## Ուլուանա

Արտասահմանում ապրող ակումբցիներից շատերը երեխաներ ունեն, ու կարծում եմ՝ տվյալ խնդիրը բոլորի համար էլ այս կամ այն չափով ակտուալ է։ Ի՞նչ անել, որ օտարալեզու միջավայրում ապրելով՝ երեխան ոչ միայն սովորի խոսել ու գրել հայերեն, այլև իմացածը պահպանի ու նաև զարգացնի, այնպես, որ հայերենը նրա համար մայրենի լինի ու մնա, այսինքն՝ գոնե երկու մայրենիներից մեկը լինի։ Գիտեմ, որ շատ դժվար է, ու մարդկանց մեծ մասին դա չի հաջողվում։ Ցավոք, շրջապատումս բազմաթիվ են չհաջողված դեպքերը, ավելին՝ հաջողված դեպքերն ուղղակի հազվագյուտ են, ըստ իմ դիտարկումների։ Չեմ ուզում դատել կամ մեղադրել, բայց, ինչքանով ես եմ նկատել տարբեր ծանոթներիս տեսնելով, էն մարդիկ, որոնց երեխաները չեն խոսում հայերեն կամ վատ են տիրապետում հայերենին, հիմնականում առանձնապես ջանքեր չեն էլ գործադրել երեխաների հայերենը պահպանելու համար։ 

Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ մինչև երեխա ունենալը ավելի շատ էի մեղադրում էդպիսի ծնողներին, որովհետև ավելի վատ էի պատկերացնում խնդրի լրջությունը։ Իրականում սա իսկապես շատ բարդ գործ է ու պահանջում է մշտական, հետևողական ջանքեր ու աշխատանք։ Երբ երեխայի համար հայերենի միակ աղբյուրը ծնողներն են կամ ընտանիքը, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչն օտար լեզվով է, երեխան ինքնաբերաբար ավելի շատ հակվում է օտար լեզվին։ Շատ հայ ծնողներից եմ լսել, որ մանկապարտեզ կամ դպրոց գնալուն պես երեխան սկսում է տանն էլ անգլերեն խոսել, նույնիսկ ծնողների հայերեն հարցերին անգլերենով պատասխանել և այլն։ Ու երևի հենց էդ պահն է ամենանուրբն ու վճռականը, երբ ծնողները տեղի են տալիս, ու հետո արդեն ուշ է լինում։ Կամ իրենք էլ են սկսում անգլերեն խոսել երեխաների հետ, կամ պարզապես հաշտվում են էն փաստի հետ, որ իրենք հայերեն պիտի խոսեն, իսկ երեխան իրենց անգլերեն պատասխանի։ Ծնողներ էլ կան, որ հատուկ ուսուցիչ են վարձում, որ իրենց երեխային հայերեն սովորեցնի, բայց իրենք, Հայաստանի հայ լինելով, երեխայի հետ անգլերեն են խոսում։ Նման մոտեցումը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում։ Բայց դե իրենք իրենց կյանքը։ 

Անձամբ ինձ համար շատ–շատ կարևոր է, որ երեխաներս գերազանց տիրապետեն հայերենին՝ որպես իրենց մայրենի լեզու, ու փորձում եմ ամեն ինչ անել, որ էդպես լինի։ Բայց արդեն զգում եմ, որ բարդ է, գնալով բարդանում է։ Ու մի թեթև բացթողումն անգամ կարող է ճակատագրական լինել էդ առումով։ 

Տղայիս հետ հենց սկզբից հայերեն ենք խոսել։ Մինչև նախամանկապարտեզ գնալը, որն անցյալ տարի էր, անգլերեն ընդհանրապես չգիտեր, բացի տառերից։ Մանկապարտեզում սկզբից դժվար էր, իհարկե, բայց շատ արագ սովորեց, հիմա, չասեմ գերազանց կամ սահուն, բայց բավական ազատ խոսում է անգլերեն։ Ճիշտ է, քերականական սխալներ է անում երբեմն, բառապաշարն էլ իր տարիքի անգլախոս երեխաների համեմատ դեռ աղքատիկ է, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ նորմալ խոսում ու արտահայտվում է։ Հայերենից շատ լավ բառապաշար ունի, տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքով, իր տարիքի երեխաներից անհամեմատ ավելի հարուստ։ Բայց վերջերս նկատում եմ, որ մեկ–մեկ որոշ հայերեն նախադասություններ կամ արտահայտություններ անգլերեն կառույցներով է ասում, մի քիչ էլ անգլերեն ակցենտով է սկսել նկատվել։ Ճիշտ է, ուղղելուց հետո ճիշտ է արտասանում, բայց դե խնդիրը կա, փաստորեն։ Ու գիտեմ, որ գնալով ավելի վառ է արտահայտվելու էդ ամենը, եթե հետևողական պայքար չտանենք էդ ուղղությամբ։ Երբ նոր էր սկսել մանկապարտեզ գնալ, երբեմն ինչ–որ բաներ անգլերեն էր ասում, բայց տանը խիստ դրվածք սահմանեցինք, որ իրար հետ միայն հայերեն պիտի խոսենք, բացառությամբ տնային անելիս կամ իրեն անգլերենի հետ կապված ինչ–որ բան բացատրելիս։ Հիմա տանը համարյա չի խոսում անգլերեն։ Նաև ամեն օր իր համար հայերեն գրքեր ենք կարդում։ Գրել դեռ չենք սկսել, բայց մի օր դա էլ կանենք։ Սկզբում, երբ նոր էր սկսում անգլերեն սովորել, մտածում էինք՝ խթանելու համար տանը մի քիչ հետը անգլերեն էլ խոսենք, բայց հետո մտածեցինք (կողքից էլ շատ լսեցինք), որ իմաստ չունի, անգլերենն էսպես թե էնպես սովորելու է. անգլերենին հաստատ վտանգ չի սպառնում, պետք է հնարավորինս հայերենի վրա կենտրոնանալ։

Կուզենայի, որ էս թեմայում բոլորը պատմեին իրենց փորձից։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեջ պիտի որ էս հարցը կարևորողներ շատ լինեն։ Թե չէ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, կոնկրետ իմ միջավայրում, ես ինձ էդ առումով ահագին մենակ եմ զգում, մի տեսակ կարծես նորմալ երևույթ համարվի հայերենի աստիճանական մոռացությունը, կարծես էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ։ 

Մի խնդրանք. ինձ համար սա շատ նուրբ թեմա է, ու շատ տհաճ կլինի կարդալ «մեկ ա, ինչ էլ անես, հայերենը մոռանալու ա, եթե ԱՄՆ–ում մնաք», «հայերենը կամաց–կամաց հետ ա գնալու, տենց էլ պիտի լինի, ու դա լրիվ նորմալ ա» կարգի կարծիքներ։ Հավատացեք, ես դրանցից լիքը լսել եմ ու մինչև կոկորդս կուշտ եմ։ Դրական ու հնարավորինս պրակտիկ բնույթի գրառումներ եմ ուզում։ Կարծում եմ՝ շատերի համար օգտակար կլինի։ Կոնկրետ տղայիս հետ կապված առայժմ ինչ–որ լուրջ անհանգստանալու վիճակ չեմ տեսնում, առնվազն ներկայումս կարծես թե ընդհանուր առմամբ վերահսկելի է իրավիճակը, բայց ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ էդպիսին կմնա, չգիտեմ։ Դրա համար փորձում ենք վերահսկողությունը չկորցնել ու աշխատել հայերենի ուղղությամբ, հուսով եմ՝ կհաջողվի։ Ամեն դեպքում գիտեմ, որ իմ ուզածը հնարավոր է, որովհետև կան կոնկրետ դրական օրինակներ, ցավոք, քիչ են, բայց կան։ Էնպես որ ավելի լավ է մտածել, թե ոնց հասնել դրան, ոչ թե բացասական օրինակներին նայելով՝ համակերպվել էն մտքի հետ, որ ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չէ։

Մի խոսքով՝ Ակումբի ծնողներ, խնդրում եմ, գրեք, ի՞նչ մեթոդներ եք կիրառում ձեր երեխաների հայերենի պահպանման ու զարգացման համար։ Ի՞նչ մեթոդներ, ձեր կարծիքով, չարժե կիրառել, որոնցում համոզվել եք սեփական կամ այլոց փորձի հիման վրա։ Մի խոսքով՝ եկեք էստեղ քննարկենք էս խնդիրը, փորձի փոխանակում անենք, խորհուրդներ, առաջարկներ ներկայացնենք։ 

Ծնողներին դիմելով եմ գրել, բայց ցանկացած մարդ էլ, իհարկե, կարող է խորհուրդներ ու առաջարկներ անել կամ պատմել ծանոթ մարդկանց փորձերից, եթե վերևում նշածս անցանկալի մոտեցումը ցույց չի տալու։

----------

anhush (28.10.2015), Chuk (28.10.2015), Lion (28.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (28.10.2015), Գաղթական (08.06.2016), Լուսաբեր (28.10.2015), Հարդ (31.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

Ապրես Ուլուանա: Շատ կարևոր հարց ես քննարկում, գոնե ինձ համար:
Մեր փոքրիկը 1 տարեկան է դառնալու օրերս, ու դեռ չի խոսում: 
Մենք էլ որոշել ենք, որ մայրը իր հետ խոսալու է *միմիայն* հայերեն: հոր խնդիրը մի քիչ բարդ է, քանի որ լինելով Հայաստանցի  հայի զավակ, շատ քիչ գիտեր հայերեն ծնողների ախմախ խելքից: Ծնողները ռուսախոս էին:
Հիմա մենք ինչ որ անում ենք, անում ենք ինտուիցիայով: Ու ճիշտն ասած չգիտենք էլ թե դա ինչի կբերի:
Ընկերոջս երեխան 6 տարեկան է, ու քո նկարագրած վիճակն է: Տանը *Միայն* հայերեն են խոսում բոլորն էլ, իսկ երեխան արդեն անկախ իրենից դպրոցից տուն է բերում անգլերենը: Երբ որ արագ ինչ որ բան է ուզում ասել առանց մտածելու, մեջը անգլերեն բառեր է կոխում, մի տեսակ հայերեն բառը ինքը պետք է արհեստականորեն  հիշի նոր ասի: Ասենք երբ ասում էր որ "խնձոր եմ ուզում" խնձոի տեղը օգտագործում էր անգլերենը:
....
հիմա ես էի մտածում թե ինչ պետք է անենք:
Տորոնտոյում բավականին շատ լիբանանցի հայեր կան, որոնք գաղթել են մոտ 40 տարի առաջ:
իրենց երեխաները ծնված լիւնելով Կանադայում  մաքուր հայերեն են խոսում, առանց մտածելու: Պետք է փորձեմ իրենցից հարցուփորձ անեմ, թե ինչպես են իրենք վարվել: 
Դա իմ իմացած լավագույն փորձն է, որը կարելի է կիրառել, քանի որ արդյունքը աչքիս առաջ է: Երեխաները անգլերեն խոսում են առանց պրոբլեմի: 
Համարյա բոլորը գիտեն նաև արաբերեն: իսկ դպրոցում տիրաելեն են նաև ֆրանսերենի, ոնց որ ասենք մեր Հայասանյան դպրոցի աշակերտը ռուսերեն- էտ մակարդակով:
Ընդանրապես արևմտահայերի 99 տոկոսը շատ լավ հայերեն գիտի: Լինեն պարսկահայ թե սիրահայ: 
Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ իրենց գերակշիռ մասը երեխաներին տալիս է հայկական դպրոց: 
Այսեղ մի շատ լավ/ուժեղ դպրոց ունենք Կիլիկյայի թեմի եկեղեցուն կից: Անգամ օտարներն են այնտեղ հաճախում, այնքան լավն է այդ դպրոցի անունը: վատը այն է, որ պետությունը ոչ մի կոպեկով չի օգնում, ու լրիվ համայքի ու եկեղեուց ուսերին է դպրոցը:

բայց էլի հետաքրքիր է որ հայաստանցու երեխան այնտեղ հաճախելով էլի հայերենից կաղում է, իսկ արևմտահային ոչ: ի՞նչ ֆենոմեն է չեն կարողանում հասկանամ:
...
Եթե մի բան հասկացա , անպատճառ կգրեմ: Դու էլ կիսվիր քո ճանաչած մարդկանց փորձով:

----------

Գաղթական (08.06.2016), Ուլուանա (28.10.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մտքիս երկու պրիմիտիվ բան ա գալի՝ տանը խոսել միայն հայերեն, հնարավորության դեպքում պարբերաբար Հայաստան բերել: Կարծում եմ, առաջի սերունդի համար առանձնապես խնդիր չկա, քանի դեռ ծնողների առաջին լեզուն հայերենն ա: Համենայնդեպս, իմ բազմաթիվ արտագաղթած մտերիմների երեխեքը հանգիստ խոսում են հայերեն: Խնդիրները սկսում են, երբ ծնողները տանը անգլերեն են փորձում խոսել, կամ իրանց կամ երեխեքի անգլերենը բացելու համար:

----------

Գաղթական (08.06.2016), Մուշու (01.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծնող չեմ, բայց արի որպես կլինիկական լեզվաբան խոսեմ, որ մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ ոնց են էրեխեքը լեզու յուրացնում:

Նախ, տղայիդ ներկա իրավիճակի համար անհանգստանալու կարիք բացարձակապես չկա. երկլեզու էրեխեքն էդպես են լեզու սովորում: Սկզբում երկու լեզուները լավ խառնում են իրար, բայց հետո կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է ընկնում: Երկրորդ, ճիշտ հակառակն եմ ասելու, ինչ մյուսները. բալանսավորված երկլեզու երեխա մեծացնելն էնքան մեծ խնդիր չի, ինչքան ծնողներն են ներկայացնում: Տվյալ դեպքում դուք մի մեծ առավելություն ունեք. երկուսդ էլ հայերենի լեզվակիր եք, այսինքն՝ երեխայի երկու ծնողներն էլ նույն լեզուն են խոսում:

Շատ կարևոր ա, որ շարունակեք տանը հայերեն խոսելն ու ընդհանրապես տանը անգլերենը մինիմումի հասցնեք, որ երեխայի ուղեղում տպավորվի, որ հայերենը տան լեզուն ա: Կարող ա ինչ-որ պահից անգլերենով դիմադրի, բայց հետո կհանձնվի: Մեկ էլ կարևոր ա, որ հայերենի նկատմամբ թշնամանք չձևավորի, այսինքն՝ միշտ հայերեն բաները հաճույքով արեք: 

Լեզու սովորելիս մի ուրիշ կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա, կոչվում ա՝ input: Ինչքան շատ լինի input-ը, էնքան լավ կտիրապետի լեզվին: Դրա համար ուղղակի աշխատեք հայերեն շատ-շատ լսացնել: Հայաստան գնացեք, երբ հնարավորություն կա, հայերեն խոսք, ասենք ռադիո-բան միացրեք, թող ֆոնին գնա:

Գրել-կարդալն ա մի քիչ խնդիր, բայց որ հետևողական լինեք, դա էլ կսովորացնեք:

Չգիտեմ՝ Ծովինարին գիտես, թե չէ: Հրաչ Մարտիրոսյանի աղջիկն ա: Իրա հայերենը Հայաստանի բնակչի հայերենից չի տարբերվում: Իրենց պատմությունը գիտեմ. որոշ ժամանակ համարյա զոռով բակից տուն էին բերում, որ հայերենի դասեր տան, որ գրի-կարդա: Հենց ֆեյսբուքում հայտնվեց, ավելի լավացավ հայերենը:

Ֆեյսբուքը պարտադիր չի, բայց հենց մի քիչ մեծանա, անպայման Արեգին գրանցեք ակումբում  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.10.2015), Chuk (28.10.2015), Kita (03.04.2016), Գաղթական (08.06.2016), Լուսաբեր (28.10.2015), Ձայնալար (28.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (29.10.2015), Մուշու (01.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (29.10.2015), Ուլուանա (28.10.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Կասեի ամբողջ օրը տանը հայկական հեռուստաալիքներ ու սերիալներ միացրած թողեք, բայց էնքան անմակարդակ են դրանք, որ փոշմանեցի  :Sad:

----------

anhush (29.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ: Տվյալ երկրի լեզվով տանը երեխայի հետ խոսելը, երբ ծնողները լեզվակիր չեն, ամենավատ բանն է, որ կարող են ծնողներն անել երեխային, որովհետև երեխան ծնողներից ստանում է սխալ input տվյալ երկրի լեզվով ու չի ստանում input ծնողների մայրենի լեզվով: Արդյունքում՝ ոչ մի լեզու կարգին չի իմանում:

----------


## ivy

Սոնյայի «լեզուների» մասին արդեն էնքան են հարցրել, ու ես էլ էնքան եմ պատմել, որ արդեն հավեսս մի քիչ  կորել է դրա մասին խոսելու:
Բայց դե որ նորից թեմա բացվեց, ես էլ գրեմ:

Ինքը 4 ու կես տարեկան է: Խոսում է երեք լեզվով՝ հայերեն, հինդի, գերմաներեն. բոլոր երեք լեզուներն էլ մայրենի են իր համար: 
Ես միշտ հայերեն եմ հետը խոսել, հետո Հայաստան ենք գնում, մերոնք են էնտեղից գալիս: Նույնն էլ՝ պապան. ինքն էլ նույն ձևով միշտ հինդի է հետը խոսում, Հնդկաստան է տանում, էնտեղից են գալիս: Դե գերմաներենն էլ բնակականաբար էս երկրի լեզուն է, էսպես թե էնպես սովորելու էր: Ինքն էլ քանի որ մի տարեկանից մսուր էր գնում, հիմա էլ արդեն մանկապարտեզ, էդպես մյուս երկու լեզուների հետ զուգահեռ սովորել է:
Լեզուները չի խառնում, ու երեք լեզվով էլ իր տարիքի համար շատ լավ խոսում է: Հիմա երբեմն ստացվում է, որ երբ գերմանացիների հետ ենք լինում, ասենք՝ իր ընկերների հետ, բոլորս միասին գերմաներեն ենք խոսում, ու դա չի խանգարում, որ երբ մենակ լինենք, իրար հետ նորից հայերեն խոսենք:
Քանի որ ես ու իր պապան միասին միշտ անգլերեն ենք խոսել, ինքը նաև էդ լեզուն է անընդհատ լսել: Ու հիմա արդեն լրիվ հասկանում է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ անգլերեն եմ խոսում: Մի քանի բան էլ ինքն է փորձում ասել:
Ընդհանրապես, շատ հետաքրքրված է լեզուներով: Ուզում է ռուսերեն էլ հասկանալ, քանի որ ինձ երբեմն լսում է էդ լեզվով խոսելիս կամ մուլտիկ է նայում ռուսերեն. ինչ-որ բառեր է կրկնում, հարցնում: Քուրիկիս մոտ էլ որ տանում եմ՝ Իսպանիա, սկսում է իսպաներենից հարցուփորձ անել: Վերջերս պաղպաղակի տաղավարում կողքներս իսպաներեն էին խոսում, հասկացավ, որ իսպաներեն էր, թեև ոչ մի բառ չգիտի, զուտ հնչողությամբ:
Կարծում եմ, իր մոտ «կյանքի բերումով» շատ մեծ հետաքրքրություն կա լեզուների հանդեպ. մենք էլ կողքից զարգացնում ենք, ոնց կարող ենք:
Հայերենի համար բացարձակ չեմ մտահոգվում. ավելի լավ է խոսում, քան Հայաստանում մեծացող իր տարեքի շատ երեխաներ: Հիմա էլ արդեն գրել-կարդալ ենք սովորում: Ու քանի որ ցանկությունն ու հետաքրքրությունը իրենից է գալիս, ես կասեի՝ դուրս հորդում, համոզված եմ, որ էդպես էլ կշարունակի յուրացնել էդ լեզուն:

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ծնողները երեխայի մոտ լավ ներդնում են իրենց մայրենի լեզուն, պիտի որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ լինի՝ անկախ երկրից: Անհանգստանալու պատճառ չկա:

----------

anhush (29.10.2015), Cassiopeia (28.10.2015), Chuk (28.10.2015), impression (10.11.2015), Kita (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (29.10.2015), Հարդ (31.10.2015), Ձայնալար (28.10.2015), մարդագայլուկ (29.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (29.10.2015), Շինարար (28.10.2015), Ուլուանա (28.10.2015), Տրիբուն (30.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Սոնյայի «լեզուների» մասին արդեն էնքան են հարցրել, ու ես էլ էնքան եմ պատմել, որ արդեն հավեսս մի քիչ  կորել է դրա մասին խոսելու:
> Բայց դե որ նորից թեմա բացվեց, ես էլ գրեմ:
> 
> Ինքը 4 ու կես տարեկան է: Խոսում է երեք լեզվով՝ հայերեն, հինդի, գերմաներեն. բոլոր երեք լեզուներն էլ մայրենի են իր համար: 
> Ես միշտ հայերեն եմ հետը խոսել, հետո Հայաստան ենք գնում, մերոնք են էնտեղից գալիս: Նույնն էլ՝ պապան. ինքն էլ նույն ձևով միշտ հինդի է հետը խոսում, Հնդկաստան է տանում, էնտեղից են գալիս: Դե գերմաներենն էլ բնակականաբար էս երկրի լեզուն է, էսպես թե էնպես սովորելու էր: Ինքն էլ քանի որ մի տարեկանից մսուր էր գնում, հիմա էլ արդեն մանկապարտեզ, էդպես մյուս երկու լեզուների հետ զուգահեռ սովորել է:
> Լեզուները չի խառնում, ու երեք լեզվով էլ իր տարիքի համար շատ լավ խոսում է: Հիմա երբեմն ստացվում է, որ երբ գերմանացիների հետ ենք լինում, ասենք՝ իր ընկերների հետ, բոլորս միասին գերմաներեն ենք խոսում, ու դա չի խանգարում, որ երբ մենակ լինենք, իրար հետ նորից հայերեն խոսենք:
> Քանի որ ես ու իր պապան միասին միշտ անգլերեն ենք խոսել, ինքը նաև էդ լեզուն է անընդհատ լսել: Ու հիմա արդեն լրիվ հասկանում է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ անգլերեն եմ խոսում: Մի քանի բան էլ ինքն է փորձում ասել:
> Ընդհանրապես, շատ հետաքրքրված է լեզուներով: Ուզում է ռուսերեն էլ հասկանալ, քանի որ ինձ երբեմն լսում է էդ լեզվով խոսելիս կամ մուլտիկ է նայում ռուսերեն. ինչ-որ բառեր է կրկնում, հարցնում: Քուրիկիս մոտ էլ որ տանում եմ՝ Իսպանիա, սկսում է իսպաներենից հարցուփորձ անել: Վերջերս պաղպաղակի տաղավարում կողքներս իսպաներեն էին խոսում, հասկացավ, որ իսպաներեն էր, թեև ոչ մի բառ չգիտի, զուտ հնչողությամբ:
> Կարծում եմ, իր մոտ «կյանքի բերումով» շատ մեծ հետաքրքրություն կա լեզուների հանդեպ. մենք էլ կողքից զարգացնում ենք, ոնց կարող ենք:
> ...


իմ կասկածներիս հիմքը մի շատ հին /կարդացել եմ վաղուց/ ճապոնական  հետազոտությանը ծանոթանալու է եկել:
այնտեղ նրանք   պնդում էին, որ երեխան մինչև 12 տարեկան ինչ լեզվով որ խուսում է, դա դառնում է իր մտածողության լեզուն: իսկ երբ որ լեզուները խառնվում են մինչ այդ տարիքը, ապա երեխայի մոտ մտածողական մասում տրավմա է առաջանում:
Դա կարող է արտահայտվել ակընհայտ, կամ լինել թաքուն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ կասկածներիս հիմքը մի շատ հին /կարդացել եմ վաղուց/ ճապոնական  հետազոտությանը ծանոթանալու է եկել:
> այնտեղ նրանք   պնդում էին, որ երեխան մինչև 12 տարեկան ինչ լեզվով որ խուսում է, դա դառնում է իր մտածողության լեզուն: իսկ երբ որ լեզուները խառնվում են մինչ այդ տարիքը, ապա երեխայի մոտ մտածողական մասում տրավմա է առաջանում:
> Դա կարող է արտահայտվել ակընհայտ, կամ լինել թաքուն:


Էդ շատ հին հետազոտությունը վաղուց հերքվել ա: Հիմա ասում են՝ երկլեզու էրեխեքն ավելի ճկուն մտածողություն ունեն, ավելի հեշտ են խնդիրներ լուծում:

Խնդիրներ առաջանում են, երբ ծնողները տանը խոսում են ոչ իրենց մայրենի լեզվով:

----------

anhush (29.10.2015), Գաղթական (08.06.2016)

----------


## տեսիլք

Մի հարց տամ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ուզում են իրենց երեխաներին արտերկրում հայերեն խոսել/գրել/կարդալ սովորեցնել՝ ինչո՞ւ եք ուզում որ ձեր երեխան(երը) հայերենին տիրապետեն։ Հարցս պրովոկատիվ չէ, չնայած որ կարող է այդպիսին թվալ․ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է պատճառները լսել, և միգուցե համեմատել՝ զանազանության դեպքում։

Ինքս, արտերկրում մեծացող զավակների ծնող լինելով, երեխաների հայերենին տիրապետելու կապակցությամբ անհանգստության պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ տվածս հարցը կարող է բավականին ուղղորդող լինել այս կապակցությամբ իսկ ձեր անձնական պատասխանը՝ հանգստացնող։

----------

anhush (29.10.2015), Արշակ (29.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հարց տամ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ուզում են իրենց երեխաներին արտերկրում հայերեն խոսել/գրել/կարդալ սովորեցնել՝ ինչո՞ւ եք ուզում որ ձեր երեխան(երը) հայերենին տիրապետեն։ Հարցս պրովոկատիվ չէ, չնայած որ կարող է այդպիսին թվալ․ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է պատճառները լսել, և միգուցե համեմատել՝ զանազանության դեպքում։
> 
> Ինքս, արտերկրում մեծացող զավակների ծնող լինելով, երեխաների հայերենին տիրապետելու կապակցությամբ անհանգստության պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ տվածս հարցը կարող է բավականին ուղղորդող լինել այս կապակցությամբ իսկ ձեր անձնական պատասխանը՝ հանգստացնող։


Որպես պոտենցիալ արտերկրում երեխա մեծացնող ծնող ասեմ մի քանի պատճառ.
1. Իմ մայրենի լեզուն հայերենն է, հետևաբար ես իմ երեխայի հետ չեմ պատրաստվում ուրիշ լեզվով խոսել, այսինքն՝ իմ սխալ, օտար անգլերենը/դանիերենը կամ ինչ լեզու էլ լինի փոքր տարիքից մտցնել ուղեղը
2. Ինչու՞ երեխային զրկել երկլեզու/երկմշակույթ մեծանալու հրաշալի հնարավորությունից
3. Ես ունեմ ընտանիք, որի հետ կուզեի իմ երեխաները կարողանային նորմալ շփվել: Հայերեն չիմանալու դեպքում էդ հարցը բավական բարդանում է 

Ու էստեղ հիշում եմ մորս մորաքրոջ թոռների տխուր փորձը. թոռներից մեկը Հոլանդիայում է ծնվել-մեծացել, մյուսը՝ Ռուսաստանում, երկուսն էլ կարգին հայերեն չգիտեն: Լավ, ասենք երբ մենք չենք կարողանում հետները շփվել, էլի ոչինչ. հեռու ազգական ենք: Բայց երկու աղջիկներն իրար զարմուհի են, ընդհանուր լեզու չունեն: Իսկ Հոլանդիայում մեծացած թոռը տատիկի հետ էլ չի կարողանում շփվել, որովհետև ընդհանուր լեզու չունեն: Չգիտեմ՝ ում համար ոնց, բայց ինձ համար իմ ընտանեկան կապերը շատ կարևոր են ու շատ կարևոր է, որ իմ երեխաներն իմ ընտանիքի հետ կապը չկորցնեն:

----------

Kita (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (29.10.2015), Գաղթական (08.06.2016), Լուսաբեր (29.10.2015), Նաիրուհի (29.10.2015), Ուլուանա (29.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Մի հարց տամ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ուզում են իրենց երեխաներին արտերկրում հայերեն խոսել/գրել/կարդալ սովորեցնել՝ ինչո՞ւ եք ուզում որ ձեր երեխան(երը) հայերենին տիրապետեն։ Հարցս պրովոկատիվ չէ, չնայած որ կարող է այդպիսին թվալ․ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է պատճառները լսել, և միգուցե համեմատել՝ զանազանության դեպքում։


Հասկանում եմ հարցի ենթատեքստը ու եթե ազնիվ լինեմ, ապա իմ տրամաբանությունն էլ նույնն հարցն է տալիս "ինչու՞"- համարելով ապացուցված փաստ, որ մեկ է, անգլիախոս, կամ կաթոլիկ երկրներում 90 տոկոս և ավելի դեպքում երրորդ սերունդից հետո ձուլված են: 
Չկա երևացող մոտիվացիա պահպանել քո ուժը: իսկ ձուլման, կամ մինիմում ապազգային դարձնող տեխնալոգիաները  աշխատում են հիանալի:
Ծնողների արածը նման է այն ձկան թփրտոցին, երբ արդեն իրենց բռնել են ցանցի մեջ:

Իսկ ենթագիտակցկան-զգայական մակարդակով լրիվ ուրիշ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկանում եմ հարցի ենթատեքստը ու եթե ազնիվ լինեմ, ապա իմ տրամաբանությունն էլ նույնն հարցն է տալիս "ինչու՞"- համարելով ապացուցված փաստ, որ մեկ է, անգլիախոս, կամ կաթոլիկ երկրներում 90 տոկոս և ավելի դեպքում երրորդ սերունդից հետո ձուլված են: 
> Չկա երևացող մոտիվացիա պահպանել քո ուժը: իսկ ձուլման, կամ մինիմում ապազգային դարձնող տեխնալոգիաները  աշխատում են հիանալի:
> Ծնողների արածը նման է այն ձկան թփրտոցին, երբ արդեն իրենց բռնել են ցանցի մեջ:
> 
> Իսկ ենթագիտակցկան-զգայական մակարդակով լրիվ ուրիշ է:


Էստեղ ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Էկեք վերանանք հայերենից, վերցնենք ընդհանրապես ծնողների ոչ մայրենի լեզվով միջավայրում մեծացող երեխաներին: Անկախ նրանից, թե որն է ծնողի մայրենի լեզուն, շատ ողջունելի է, երբ էդ լեզուն փոխանցում է երեխային, որովհետև երեխան ձրի, անջանք գիտելիք է ստանում, ձրի նոր հմտություն է ձեռք բերում, ինչը երբեք չես կարող ասել, թե կյանքում ինչին պետք կգա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք չի մայրենի լեզուն փոխանցելը նմանացնել ձկան թպրտոցի: Պետք չի մտածել, թե ինչ-որ վեհ բան ենք անում հանուն մեր ազգի մեր երեխաներին հայ մեծացնելով: Դա պետք ա լինի բնական, պետք ա հարցը հակառակը լինի. իսկ ինչու՞ չսովորեցնեմ որ: Ի վերջո, դրանից երեխան մենակ շահում ա: Հետագայում թե ինքն ինչ կանի, հետ կգնա Հայաստան, թե կորոշի ինքն էլ Զիմբաբվեում կյանքը շարունակել, կամուսնանա հայի, թե ճապոնացու հետ, արդեն իրա գործն ա ու մեր իրավասությունների սահմաններում չի:

----------

anhush (29.10.2015), Kita (03.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սոնյայի «լեզուների» մասին արդեն էնքան են հարցրել, ու ես էլ էնքան եմ պատմել, որ արդեն հավեսս մի քիչ  կորել է դրա մասին խոսելու:
> Բայց դե որ նորից թեմա բացվեց, ես էլ գրեմ:
> 
> Ինքը 4 ու կես տարեկան է: Խոսում է երեք լեզվով՝ հայերեն, հինդի, գերմաներեն. բոլոր երեք լեզուներն էլ մայրենի են իր համար: 
> Ես միշտ հայերեն եմ հետը խոսել, հետո Հայաստան ենք գնում, մերոնք են էնտեղից գալիս: Նույնն էլ՝ պապան. ինքն էլ նույն ձևով միշտ հինդի է հետը խոսում, Հնդկաստան է տանում, էնտեղից են գալիս: Դե գերմաներենն էլ բնակականաբար էս երկրի լեզուն է, էսպես թե էնպես սովորելու էր: Ինքն էլ քանի որ մի տարեկանից մսուր էր գնում, հիմա էլ արդեն մանկապարտեզ, էդպես մյուս երկու լեզուների հետ զուգահեռ սովորել է:
> Լեզուները չի խառնում, ու երեք լեզվով էլ իր տարիքի համար շատ լավ խոսում է: Հիմա երբեմն ստացվում է, որ երբ գերմանացիների հետ ենք լինում, ասենք՝ իր ընկերների հետ, բոլորս միասին գերմաներեն ենք խոսում, ու դա չի խանգարում, որ երբ մենակ լինենք, իրար հետ նորից հայերեն խոսենք:
> Քանի որ ես ու իր պապան միասին միշտ անգլերեն ենք խոսել, ինքը նաև էդ լեզուն է անընդհատ լսել: Ու հիմա արդեն լրիվ հասկանում է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ անգլերեն եմ խոսում: Մի քանի բան էլ ինքն է փորձում ասել:
> Ընդհանրապես, շատ հետաքրքրված է լեզուներով: Ուզում է ռուսերեն էլ հասկանալ, քանի որ ինձ երբեմն լսում է էդ լեզվով խոսելիս կամ մուլտիկ է նայում ռուսերեն. ինչ-որ բառեր է կրկնում, հարցնում: Քուրիկիս մոտ էլ որ տանում եմ՝ Իսպանիա, սկսում է իսպաներենից հարցուփորձ անել: Վերջերս պաղպաղակի տաղավարում կողքներս իսպաներեն էին խոսում, հասկացավ, որ իսպաներեն էր, թեև ոչ մի բառ չգիտի, զուտ հնչողությամբ:
> Կարծում եմ, իր մոտ «կյանքի բերումով» շատ մեծ հետաքրքրություն կա լեզուների հանդեպ. մենք էլ կողքից զարգացնում ենք, ոնց կարող ենք:
> ...


Ռիփ, շատ լավ ա, իհարկե, որ Սոնյայի դեպքում ամեն ինչ տենց իդեալական ա ստացվել (սա հեգնելով չեմ ասում, էդ իրոք իդեալական ա, հատկապես նման բազմալեզվության պայմաններում), բայց դե իրա դեպքն, իմ կարծիքով, բացառություն ա, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն։ Եթե մենակ հետը հայերեն խոսելով էդ խնդիրը տենց հեշտ լուծվեր, ոնց որ դու ես ներկայացնում, իմ շրջապատում էդքան լիքը մարդիկ չէին լինի, ովքեր չնայած իրենց երեխաների հետ տանը միշտ միայն հայերեն են խոսել (համենայնդեպս, իրենց ասելով), բայց, մեկ ա, երեխաները քիչ–քիչ անցել են անգլերենի, ու հայերենը դարձել ա լավագույն դեպքում ինչ–որ լեզու, որին մի քիչ տիրապետում են, հա, լսելիս հասկանում են, բայց նորմալ չեն խոսում։ Տես, Սոնյայի դեպքում նույնիսկ Բյուրի ասած՝ տարբեր լեզուների՝ նորմա համարվող սկզբնական խառնելը չի եղել, ինչը ևս հուշում ա, որ դեպքը սովորական ու օրինաչափ չի։ Նենց որ պետք չի ներկայացնել, որ, իբր, խնդիրն իրականում գոյություն չունի, ես եմ հորինել։ Համենայնդեպս, բազմաթիվ մարդկանց փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ երեխայի հետ միայն հայերեն խոսելը դեռ բավական չի. դա անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա։ Ու լավ կլիներ, որ մնացած անհրաժեշտ կամ ցանկալի պայմաններն ու մեթոդներն էլ քննարկեինք էս թեմայում։

----------

anhush (29.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Էստեղ ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Էկեք վերանանք հայերենից, վերցնենք ընդհանրապես ծնողների ոչ մայրենի լեզվով միջավայրում մեծացող երեխաներին: Անկախ նրանից, թե որն է ծնողի մայրենի լեզուն, շատ ողջունելի է, երբ էդ լեզուն փոխանցում է երեխային, որովհետև երեխան ձրի, անջանք գիտելիք է ստանում, ձրի նոր հմտություն է ձեռք բերում, ինչը երբեք չես կարող ասել, թե կյանքում ինչին պետք կգա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք չի մայրենի լեզուն փոխանցելը նմանացնել ձկան թպրտոցի: Պետք չի մտածել, թե ինչ-որ վեհ բան ենք անում հանուն մեր ազգի մեր երեխաներին հայ մեծացնելով: Դա պետք ա լինի բնական, պետք ա հարցը հակառակը լինի. իսկ ինչու՞ չսովորեցնեմ որ: Ի վերջո, դրանից երեխան մենակ շահում ա: Հետագայում թե ինքն ինչ կանի, հետ կգնա Հայաստան, թե կորոշի ինքն էլ Զիմբաբվեում կյանքը շարունակել, կամուսնանա հայի, թե ճապոնացու հետ, արդեն իրա գործն ա ու մեր իրավասությունների սահմաններում չի:


չեն կարող Չհամաձայնել: Սա հաստատ շատ ավելի առողջ տրամաբանություն-բանականություն է:

մենակ Թւումանյանի հեքիաթները խորությամբ  *հասկանալու* համար 100 տոկոս արժի որ հայի մայրենին լինի հայերենը :

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուլուանա ջան, կներես, էս էլ գրեմ, ու էլ չեմ գրի։ Ուղղակի կարծիք եմ ասում, պատկերացրեք, գուցե ապագայում ձեր երեխաներն էլ էսպես մտածեն, հիմիկվանից պատրաստվեք, թե ինչ պիտի պատասխանեք 
> 
> Ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում էդ ինքնություն, արմատներ, գեներ կոչվածը։
> Մորական կողմս Մշից ա, հորականս՝ Խոյից, բայց ես ոչ մի էմոցիոնալ զգացողություն չունեմ էդ վայրերի, էդ բարբառների ու սովորույթների նկատմամբ։
> 
> Ես շատ եմ սիրում Հայաստանը ու ավելի շատ՝ հայերեն լեզուն, բայց սիրում եմ որովհետև հազար ու մի հիշողություն ու զգացողություն ունեմ դրանց հետ կապված։ 
> Ես երբ Երևանից երկար ժամանակ բացակայում եմ, կարոտից մեռնում եմ, բայց կարոտում եմ ոչ թե շենքերն ու փողոցները, այլ կարոտում եմ իմ զգացողություններն ու հիշողությունները էդ շենքերի ու փողոցների հետ կապված։
> Ու եթե էս ծնված չլինեի էստեղ, մանկությունս էստեղ անցած չլիներ, չեմ պատկերացնում թե ինչը պիտի ինձ ստիպեր հարազատություն զգալ էս վայրերի նկատմամբ։
> Բացի նրանից, որ ծնողներս հետևողականորեն արհեստական հարազատության զգացողություն սերմանեին իմ մեջ։ 
> ...


Քանի սա գրում էի արդեն մի քանի այլ կարծիքներ էլ ավելացվեցին, բայց քանի որ արդեն գրել էի, սա էլ տեղադրեմ․․․ միգուցե սա էլ հետաքրքրի։

Արէա ջան, հետդ կռիվ չեմ անում, բայց մի կարծիք էլ ես հայտնեմ, որը թերևս քոնին հակառակ կլինի։ Բայց մի քիչ սենտիմենտալ հեռվից սկսեմ։ Հայրս նույն ռեժիմով էր աշխատում, ինչ Գաղթականը մի քիչ վերևը նկարագրեց․ առավոտյան որ զարթնում էինք, արդեն գործի էր, երեկոյան էլ պառկում էինք՝ դեռ գործի էր։ Ահագին հաճախ էլ գործուղումների էր լինում։ Ու լավ էլ երջանիկ մեծանում էինք, բարեբախտաբար՝ սիրող ընտանիքում։ Բայց հորս փաստորեն ահագին երկար ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչել։ Հետո արդեն որոշ չափով կայացածս տարիքում սովետը չիք եղավ, ու մութ ու ցուրտ և դրանց հաջորթած տարիներին հայրս երկար հատվածներով անգործ էր։ Ու իմ կայացմանը այդքան երևի ոչինչ չի նպաստել, ինչքան այդ համընդհանուր փլուզումը, որովհետև դրա շնորհիվ ճանաչեցի հորս։ Իսկապես ճանաչեցի, այն աստիճան, որ դրանից ոչ շատ ուշ սկսված տարիների անջատման ընթացքում միշտ կողքս եմ զգացել ծնողներիս։

Հիմա իմ երեխաները Հայաստանում էլ մեծանան, արտերկրում էլ մեծանան, այլ մոլորակում էլ մեծանան, ջանալու եմ նենց անել, որ ճանաչեն իրենց ծնողներին։ Իսկ դրա մի ահռելի մասը ու դրան նպաստող առանցքային պայմաններից մեկը ծնողների լեզուն իմանալն է։ Ու դա ինձ համար բացարձակ էլ արհեստական չի, ինչքան էլ շրջակա միջավայրը այդ լեզվով չի խոսում։ Արդյունավետություն, հաջողակություն և այլն երկրորդական են այս հարցում ինձ համար․․․ բնականաբար ինչքան շատ բան իմանան երեխաները, լեզուներն էլ հետը, այնքան ավելի լավ․․․ բայց լեզուն առաջին հերթին մշակույթի մեջ ոտքդ դնելն է, իսկ իմ ըմբռնումով, մշակույթը սկսվում է հենց ծնողներից, երբ իրենք կան։ Ու սրա մասերից է նաև այն, որ ես ջանալու եմ երեխաներիս տալ այն ամենը, ինչ ես ունեմ/գիտեմ/հասկանում եմ։ Իրենք էլ իրավասու են դրանից օգտվել կամ ժխտել, բայց չտալը, թե ինչ է դժվար է կամ հետագայում կարող է անիմաստ լինել, կարծում եմ մի քիչ անհեռատեսական է։ Հա, եթե չինարեն իմանայի, էդ էլ կփորձեի փոխանցել, եթե գեղարվեստոական սուլել իմանայի, դա էլ կփորձեի փոխանցել։ Իսկ եթե երեխաները հետագայում ասեն՝ բա պե՞տք էր, կասեմ՝ դա արդեն ձեր գործն է, իմ գործը տալն էր․․․

Ու թող ների ինձ Ուլուանան․․․ կարծում ես այս տիպի զրույցներն էլ են շատ կարևոր, քանի որ հա՛մ ոգևշնչում են, հա՛մ էլ անելիքն են որոշում․․․ ի վերջո տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր մտադրություններով են լեզուն փոխանցում զավակներին, ինչից մեթոդներն էլ կարող են իրարից տարբերվող լինել։

----------

ivy (17.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Արէա (16.06.2018), Բարեկամ (16.06.2018), Գաղթական (16.06.2018), Ուլուանա (16.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Քանի սա գրում էի արդեն մի քանի այլ կարծիքներ էլ ավելացվեցին, բայց քանի որ արդեն գրել էի, սա էլ տեղադրեմ․․․ միգուցե սա էլ հետաքրքրի։
> 
> Արէա ջան, հետդ կռիվ չեմ անում, բայց մի կարծիք էլ ես հայտնեմ, որը թերևս քոնին հակառակ կլինի։ Բայց մի քիչ սենտիմենտալ հեռվից սկսեմ։ Հայրս նույն ռեժիմով էր աշխատում, ինչ Գաղթականը մի քիչ վերևը նկարագրեց․ առավոտյան որ զարթնում էինք, արդեն գործի էր, երեկոյան էլ պառկում էինք՝ դեռ գործի էր։ Ահագին հաճախ էլ գործուղումների էր լինում։ Ու լավ էլ երջանիկ մեծանում էինք, բարեբախտաբար՝ սիրող ընտանիքում։ Բայց հորս փաստորեն ահագին երկար ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչել։ Հետո արդեն որոշ չափով կայացածս տարիքում սովետը չիք եղավ, ու մութ ու ցուրտ և դրանց հաջորթած տարիներին հայրս երկար հատվածներով անգործ էր։ Ու իմ կայացմանը այդքան երևի ոչինչ չի նպաստել, ինչքան այդ համընդհանուր փլուզումը, որովհետև դրա շնորհիվ ճանաչեցի հորս։ Իսկապես ճանաչեցի, այն աստիճան, որ դրանից ոչ շատ ուշ սկսված տարիների անջատման ընթացքում միշտ կողքս եմ զգացել ծնողներիս։
> 
> Հիմա իմ երեխաները Հայաստանում էլ մեծանան, արտերկրում էլ մեծանան, այլ մոլորակում էլ մեծանան, ջանալու եմ նենց անել, որ ճանաչեն իրենց ծնողներին։ Իսկ դրա մի ահռելի մասը ու դրան նպաստող առանցքային պայմաններից մեկը ծնողների լեզուն իմանալն է։ Ու դա ինձ համար բացարձակ էլ արհեստական չի, ինչքան էլ շրջակա միջավայրը այդ լեզվով չի խոսում։ Արդյունավետություն, հաջողակություն և այլն երկրորդական են այս հարցում ինձ համար․․․ բնականաբար ինչքան շատ բան իմանան երեխաները, լեզուներն էլ հետը, այնքան ավելի լավ․․․ բայց լեզուն առաջին հերթին մշակույթի մեջ ոտքդ դնելն է, իսկ իմ ըմբռնումով, մշակույթը սկսվում է հենց ծնողներից, երբ իրենք կան։ Ու սրա մասերից է նաև այն, որ ես ջանալու եմ երեխաներիս տալ այն ամենը, ինչ ես ունեմ/գիտեմ/հասկանում եմ։ Իրենք էլ իրավասու են դրանից օգտվել կամ ժխտել, բայց չտալը, թե ինչ է դժվար է կամ հետագայում կարող է անիմաստ լինել, կարծում եմ մի քիչ անհեռատեսական է։ Հա, եթե չինարեն իմանայի, էդ էլ կփորձեի փոխանցել, եթե գեղարվեստոական սուլել իմանայի, դա էլ կփորձեի փոխանցել։ Իսկ եթե երեխաները հետագայում ասեն՝ բա պե՞տք էր, կասեմ՝ դա արդեն ձեր գործն է, իմ գործը տալն էր․․․
> 
> Ու թող ների ինձ Ուլուանան․․․ կարծում ես այս տիպի զրույցներն էլ են շատ կարևոր, քանի որ հա՛մ ոգևշնչում են, հա՛մ էլ անելիքն են որոշում․․․ ի վերջո տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր մտադրություններով են լեզուն փոխանցում զավակներին, ինչից մեթոդներն էլ կարող են իրարից տարբերվող լինել։



Հա, էդ մի այլ՝ ոչ պակաս կարևոր պատճառը լեզուն փոխանցելու․ որ երեխայիդ հետ նույն մակարդակում  շփվել  կարողանաս,  ինքն էլ՝ քո հետ։
Այն, որ Արէան ակնարկում էր, թե մեզ հարազատ բանը փաթաթում ենք երեխայի վզին, ինչ ա, թե մեզ ա հարազատ, մենք ենք կարոտում, բայց ոչ ինքը, իրականում դրանով ստեղծում ենք այն կամուրջը, որով միայն հնարավոր կլինի լիարժեք կապ /bond/ ունենալ միմյանց հետ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Ծլնգ (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի, որ խոսքը մենակ հայերի մասին չի: Մի գերմանացի ընկերուհի ունեմ, ազգանունը Դզվանկովսկի ա: Զռռում ա, որ գերմանական չի: Բայց իրա Ձվանկովսկի պապիկը միշտ գերմանացի ա ներկայացել ու էրեխեքին չի ասել, թե որտեղից են: Ու հետո էդ ընկերուհուս հայրը, հիմա էլ ընկերուհիս ընկած փորձում են պարզել, թե որտեղից ա էդ ազգանունը: Բնական ա, Լեհաստանում պետք ա փնտրել: Բայց լեհերեն չգիտեն, գնում են ու բախվում տուպիկի: Ու հիմա իրանք ինքնության խնդրի առաջ են կանգնած: Իրանք չգիտեն՝ ով են: Արդյոք սա ուզու՞մ ենք մեր երեխաների համար:


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվում է այս ազգային ինքնություն գաղափարը մի քիչ շատ ա ծեծված։ Ասենք ես մի 4 սերունդ որ հետ եմ գնում, բոլոր ճյուղերում ամեն ինչ ընդհատվում ա, քանի որ բոլորն էլ որբացած են եղել կամ հարկադրաբար վտարված իրենց ծննդավայրերից։ Ու ի՞նչ, խնդրի առաջ պիտի կանգնե՞մ։ Լիքը մարդ էլ գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում մեծանալով կարգին հայերեն չգիտեն, ու ոչ էլ ուզում են իմանալ, հետո էլ գնում են Ռուսաստաններ-Եվրոպա, ու մի կաթիլ ինքնության խնդիր չեն ունենում։ Իսկ էն ով ունենում ա, շատ էլ լավ գտնում ա՝ լինի դա լեզու սովորելով, թե իրեն ավելի հարազատ ինքնություն ապահովող երկիր տեղափոխվելով։ Ասելս է՝ այդ identity crisis-ի մեջ էթնիկ կոմպոնենտը շաաաաաաաաաաատ քիչ մաս ա կազմում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, երեխաներին մայրենի լեզուն փոխանցելու հետ կապված բազմաթիվ դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ ծնողներն ահավոր փոշմանել են, որ ժամանակին չեն փոխանցել, հետո շատ են ուզեցել, բայց արդեն ուշ ա եղել, բնականաբար, իսկ էն դեպքերում, երբ փորձում են հիմնավորել, թե ինչի չեն փոխանցել, պարզ զգացվում ա, որ ընդամենը փորձում են իրենք իրենց արդարացնել նախ և առաջ սեփական աչքերում, իրականում շատ էլ լավ գիտեն, որ սխալ են արել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվում է այս ազգային ինքնություն գաղափարը մի քիչ շատ ա ծեծված։ Ասենք ես մի 4 սերունդ որ հետ եմ գնում, բոլոր ճյուղերում ամեն ինչ ընդհատվում ա, քանի որ բոլորն էլ որբացած են եղել կամ հարկադրաբար վտարված իրենց ծննդավայրերից։ Ու ի՞նչ, խնդրի առաջ պիտի կանգնե՞մ։ Լիքը մարդ էլ գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում մեծանալով կարգին հայերեն չգիտեն, ու ոչ էլ ուզում են իմանալ, հետո էլ գնում են Ռուսաստաններ-Եվրոպա, ու մի կաթիլ ինքնության խնդիր չեն ունենում։ Իսկ էն ով ունենում ա, շատ էլ լավ գտնում ա՝ լինի դա լեզու սովորելով, թե իրեն ավելի հարազատ ինքնություն ապահովող երկիր տեղափոխվելով։ Ասելս է՝ այդ identity crisis-ի մեջ էթնիկ կոմպոնենտը շաաաաաաաաաաատ քիչ մաս ա կազմում։


Էստեղ ազգային չի, այլ շատ կոնկրետ մի բան. ընկերուհուս պապան չգիտի իրա պապան ով ա, իսկ իմանալու համար ուրիշ լեզու ա պետք սովորել, որ պապան չի սովորացրել իրան: Ընկերուհիս ասում էր՝ ժամանակ ունենա, լեհերեն սովորի, գնա արխիվները փորփրելու: Բայց ժամանակ չկա: Էդ ժամանակը փոքր ժամանակ պիտի իրա պապային հատկացնեին:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվում է այս ազգային ինքնություն գաղափարը մի քիչ շատ ա ծեծված։ Ասենք ես մի 4 սերունդ որ հետ եմ գնում, բոլոր ճյուղերում ամեն ինչ ընդհատվում ա, քանի որ բոլորն էլ որբացած են եղել կամ հարկադրաբար վտարված իրենց ծննդավայրերից։ Ու ի՞նչ, խնդրի առաջ պիտի կանգնե՞մ։ Լիքը մարդ էլ գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում մեծանալով կարգին հայերեն չգիտեն, ու ոչ էլ ուզում են իմանալ, հետո էլ գնում են Ռուսաստաններ-Եվրոպա, ու մի կաթիլ ինքնության խնդիր չեն ունենում։ Իսկ էն ով ունենում ա, շատ էլ լավ գտնում ա՝ լինի դա լեզու սովորելով, թե իրեն ավելի հարազատ ինքնություն ապահովող երկիր տեղափոխվելով։ Ասելս է՝ այդ identity crisis-ի մեջ էթնիկ կոմպոնենտը շաաաաաաաաաաատ քիչ մաս ա կազմում։


Իրականում ազգային ինքնության կարիք չես ունենում, եթե էդ ինքնությունը քո մեջ երբեք չես զգացել՝ լինի դաստիարակության կամ այլ ձեռքբերման ճանապարհով։ Ու լիքը մարդ էս մոլորակի վրա ապրում ու հեռանում ա առանց դրա կարքի ու դրա բացակայությունից տառապելու։ Բայց։ Բայց երբ որ դա ունենում ես, նոր գնահատում ես, թե ինչ ունես, ու որ առավել ես նրանցից, ովքեր չունեն, չնայած որ նրանք, ովքեր չունեն, էդպես էլ չեն իմանալու, որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս ունեն։ 
Ես էստեղ գենետիկ հայեր գիտեմ երրորդ սերնդի, որ պապերն ու ծնողները հայերեն չեն սովորեցրել, որ ավելի լավ ինտեգրվեն լոկալ հասարակությանը։ Էդ գենետիկ հայերը գիտեն, որ հայ են, բայց առանձնապես փույթները չի ու ինքնության սով էլ չեն զգում, ապրում են, էլի։ Ճիշտ նույն ձևով, որ մի շատ համով պտուղ լինի աշխարհում, որից տեղյակ չես, դրա համար կարիքն էլ չես զգում, բայց նա, ով կերել ա, գիտի թե դա ի'նչ ֆրուկտ ա  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Գաղթական (16.06.2018), Ուլուանա (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էստեղ ազգային չի, այլ շատ կոնկրետ մի բան. ընկերուհուս պապան չգիտի իրա պապան ով ա, իսկ իմանալու համար ուրիշ լեզու ա պետք սովորել, որ պապան չի սովորացրել իրան: Ընկերուհիս ասում էր՝ ժամանակ ունենա, լեհերեն սովորի, գնա արխիվները փորփրելու: Բայց ժամանակ չկա: Էդ ժամանակը փոքր ժամանակ պիտի իրա պապային հատկացնեին:


եթե ժամանակ չի կարում գտնի ուրեմն այնքան էլ մեծ պահանջ չի, ու խնդիրն էլ մեծ չի․․․ 




> Իրականում ազգային ինքնության կարիք չես ունենում, եթե էդ ինքնությունը քո մեջ երբեք չես զգացել՝ լինի դաստիարակության կամ այլ ձեռքբերման ճանապարհով։ Ու լիքը մարդ էս մոլորակի վրա ապրում ու հեռանում ա առանց դրա կարքի ու դրա բացակայությունից տառապելու։ Բայց։ Բայց երբ որ դա ունենում ես, նոր գնահատում ես, թե ինչ ունես, ու որ առավել ես նրանցից, ովքեր չունեն, չնայած որ նրանք, ովքեր չունեն, էդպես էլ չեն իմանալու, որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս ունեն։ 
> Ես էստեղ գենետիկ հայեր գիտեմ երրորդ սերնդի, որ պապերն ու ծնողները հայերեն չեն սովորեցրել, որ ավելի լավ ինտեգրվեն լոկալ հասարակությանը։ Էդ գենետիկ հայերը գիտեն, որ հայ են, բայց առանձնապես փույթները չի ու ինքնության սով էլ չեն զգում, ապրում են, էլի։ Ճիշտ նույն ձևով, որ մի շատ համով պտուղ լինի աշխարհում, որից տեղյակ չես, դրա համար կարիքն էլ չես զգում, բայց նա, ով կերել ա, գիտի թե դա ի'նչ ֆրուկտ ա


Կներես, բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ ա տանում զրույցը․․․ լիքը բան կա որ ես չունեմ, ու չեմ էլ ունենալու, ինչքան էլ որ ջանամ կամ մեջիցս ճղվեմ, ու կան բաներ, որ կարամ ունենամ բայց չեմ ունենալու, որովհետև այնքան էլ չեմ կարևորում կամ կյանքս ուղղակի չի հերիքի․․․ բայց դա չի նշանակում թե սրանք մեծ խնդիր են իրենցից ներկայացնում։ Ու ֆրուկտներն էլ տարբեր են լինում․․․ հիմա իրենք քո ֆրուկտից չեն կերել, բայց դու էլ՝ իրենց։ Նենց որ․․․ էլի, խնդիր չկա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հազար ներողություն,որ խառնվում եմ ձեր քննարկումներին,բայց էս թեմայի մասին վերջերս ահագին մտածել եմ ու հետաքրքիր է նաև ձեր կարծիքը լսել,քանի որ էստեղ արտասահմանում ապրող անդամներ ունենք։
Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք օնլայն դասընթացների մասին,եթե նման դասընթացներ լինեն,որի միջոցով ձեր երեխաները կսովորեն հայերեն լեզուն և կտեղեկանան հայկական մշակույթի մասին(չնայած լեզուն էլա մշակույթի տարր ։Դ )

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Բարեկամ (16.06.2018), Ուլուանա (16.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ լավ  :Smile:  երևի Ուլուանան ավելի մանրամասն կպատասխանի էս հարցին, բայց ժամանակին քննարկել ենք էս հարցը

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հազար ներողություն,որ խառնվում եմ ձեր քննարկումներին,բայց էս թեմայի մասին վերջերս ահագին մտածել եմ ու հետաքրքիր է նաև ձեր կարծիքը լսել,քանի որ էստեղ արտասահմանում ապրող անդամներ ունենք։
> Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք օնլայն դասընթացների մասին,եթե նման դասընթացներ լինեն,որի միջոցով ձեր երեխաները կսովորեն հայերեն լեզուն և կտեղեկանան հայկական մշակույթի մասին(չնայած լեզուն էլա մշակույթի տարր ։Դ )


կան արդեն․․․ ու իմ իմանալով ահագին էլ հաջողակ են

----------


## Ծլնգ

մի հատ էլ փոքրերի համար կար, ու դուրս էլ ահագին գալիս էր իրենց զարգացման ուղին, բայց ցավոք սրտի չդիմացան․․․

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հազար ներողություն,որ խառնվում եմ ձեր քննարկումներին,բայց էս թեմայի մասին վերջերս ահագին մտածել եմ ու հետաքրքիր է նաև ձեր կարծիքը լսել,քանի որ էստեղ արտասահմանում ապրող անդամներ ունենք։
> Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք օնլայն դասընթացների մասին,եթե նման դասընթացներ լինեն,որի միջոցով ձեր երեխաները կսովորեն հայերեն լեզուն և կտեղեկանան հայկական մշակույթի մասին(չնայած լեզուն էլա մշակույթի տարր ։Դ )


Ընդհանրապես գաղափարին, բնականաբար, շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում: Այլ հարց ա, թե դրանք ինչ մակարդակ ու արդյունավետություն կունենան:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Յոհաննես (16.06.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> կան արդեն․․․ ու իմ իմանալով ահագին էլ հաջողակ են


սրա մասին գիտեմ,բայց ոնց քցում բռնում եմ,ավելի հետաքրքիր բան եմ մտածել ։Դ հուսամ հավեսս չի կորի ու էս միտքը կիրագործեմ ։Դ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018), Բարեկամ (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կան արդեն․․․ ու իմ իմանալով ահագին էլ հաջողակ են


Մի քիչ նայեցի, փաստորեն, անգլախոսների համար ա, ոչ թե հայերեն իմացող, բայց զարգացնել ցանկացողների:




> Նախագծի նպատակն է անգլախոս երեխաներին և պատանիներին հնարավորություն տալ սովորել հայոց լեզուն` այբուբենից մինչև միջին մակարդակ:


Հետևաբար մեզ էս պահին չի հետաքրքրում ու հուսով եմ` չի էլ հետաքրքրի  :Jpit: : Բայց ընդհանրապես շատ լավ ա, իհարկե, որ սենց բաներ կան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> սրա մասին գիտեմ,բայց ոնց քցում բռնում եմ,ավելի հետաքրքիր բան եմ մտածել ։Դ հուսամ հավեսս չի կորի ու էս միտքը կիրագործեմ ։Դ


Էհ, տենց որ նայենք, ես էլ եմ ահագին հետաքրքիր բան մտածել, էն ա, որ ժամանակ չեմ գտնում իրագործելու համար  :Jpit: : Չնայած նախատեսում եմ ամեն դեպքում, միշտ կա պլաններում, ուղղակի չգիտեմ` երբ կհաջողվի կյանքի կոչել:

----------

Յոհաննես (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Հիմա չեմ ուզում մտնել մեր դասընթացի մանրամասների մեջ, բայց...


Ախր ինչի՞ չես ուզում մտնել, բա հենց էդ մանրամասներն են կարևոր  :Jpit: : Իհարկե, այլ հարց ա, որ կոնկրետ էդ գրառման մեջ տեղին չէր էդ մանրամասների մեջ մտնելը, բայց ընդհանրապես շատ էլ տեղին ա էս թեմայում և ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ քո ուսուցման մանրամասներին  :Tongue: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Քանի որ սենց անկեղծ զրույց բացվեց՝ երեխեքին հայերենը սովորեցնելու անհատական մոտիվների մասին, ես էլ իմ փայն ասեմ..

Հայրենասիրություն, ավանդապաշտություն, արմատների կարևորում..
էս ամենից ես էլ իմ չափաբաժինն ունեմ:
Բայց մայրենի լեզուս ու մշակույթս իմ երեխեքին փոխանցելու մի ավելի կարևոր պատճառ էլ ունեմ, չեմ վախենա դա անվանել՝ կյանքիս չափ կարևոր:

Մեր գերդաստանը Էրգրում եղելա շատ նշանավոր ու շատ մեծ:
Էս գերդաստանի առանձին անդամների մասին նաև լեգենդներ են պատմել նրանց ծննդավայրից շատ հեռու էլ ու մինչև այսօր էլ տեղ-տեղ պատմում են:
Իմ ուղիղ նախնին՝ պապուս հայրն է գաղթել Արևմտյան Հայաստանից Արևելյան:
Քանի որ իրենց քաղաքի նշանավոր մարդկանցից է եղել, պատվի հարց է համարել օգնել բոլոր համաքաղաքացիներին անվտանգ լքել բնակավայրը՝ նահանջելով հարձակվող թուրքական կանոնավոր բանակի դեմ:
Մի քանի տղամարդկանցով կրակը պահել են, մինչև բոլորը դուրս են եկել:
Իսկ պապուս հայրն՝ իր ընտանիքով, վերջինն է լքել բնակավայրը:

Թեև 15 երեխա են ունեցել՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ, բայց մեծ մասը մահացել են համաճարակներից ու ջարդերի տարիներին:

Արդեն Արևելյան Հայաստանում մեծացրել են 4 դուստր ու 3 որդի:
3-ն էլ հետագայում գնացել են Հայրենական պատերազմ ու 2-ը հետ են եկել:

Իսկ 3-րդ եղբորից, ի դեպ, ոչ սև թուղթ է եկել, ոչ էլ՝ մարմինն են գտել:
Կարծիք ու հույս կար, որ գերի ընկնելով կենդանի է մնացել ու հետագայում հետ չի եկել հայրենիք, քանի որ էն ժամանակ գերությունից շատ վերադարձողների «հայրենիքի դավաճան» պիտակով Սիբիր էին աքսորում:
Ամեն դեպքում՝ սրանից հետո պապս, իսկ հետագայում էլ հայրս՝ ողջ գիտակցական կյանքն էդ մարդուն ու նրա հավանական սերունդներին են փնտրել:
Սա այն աստիճան կարևոր է եղել, որ ես ինքս էլ էդ մարդու անունն եմ կրում վրաս:

Հենց էսպիսի մթնոլորտում եմ ես ծնվել ու մեծացել՝ ամբողջ կյանքում աշխարհում ամենակարևոր բանը համարելով ընտանիքն ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչ:

Ընդ որում՝ ես մարդկային կյանքի հավերժականությունն ու հարատևությունը տեսնում եմ սերունդների միջև անխափան կապով, որ գեներով գալիս է հազարամյակների խորքից ու դեռ էդքան էլ պիտի շարունակվի:
ՈՒ էս սերնդե-սերունդ կապն ու կամուրջը ես ամենավատ երազում էլ չեմ կարող պատկերացնել՝ մայրենի լեզվի ու հարազատ մշակույթի սահմաններից դուրս:

Ճիշտ է՝ իմ կյանքը մի քիչ այլ ընթացք է ստացել:
Հայաստանից մեկնել եմ օտար երկիր ուսումը շարունակելու ու էդ ուսման ընթացքում խնդիրներ են առաջացել, որոնց պատճառով չեմ վերադարձել՝ միայնակ մնալով դրսերում:
Բայց միշտ ու ամեն վայրկյան ինձ վրա պատասխանատվություն եմ զգացել իմ նախնիներից ինձ հասած ու իմ վրա դեմ առած գերդաստանին անխափան շարունակություն տալ ու իմ սերունդների համար էլ պայմաններ ապահովել, որ իրենց նախնիների երբեմնի փառքի մասին տեղեկանան մայրենի լեզվով:
ՈՒ ինչու էի սկզբից գրել, որ սա կյանքիս չափ կարևոր էր ինձ համար, քանի որ պապս ունեցել էր մեկ որդի ու մեկ դուստր, հայրս էլ՝ մեկ որդի ու 3 դուստր, ու այսպիսով էդ ահռելի մեծ գերդաստանն ու ազգանունը շարունակող փաստորեն միայն ես էի մնացել...
..մինչև 2 որդիներիս ծնվելն իհարկե ))

ըսբես բաներ..

----------

Ուլուանա (16.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, հայերենի պահպանման դրդապատճառների ու նպատակների մասին էսքան խոսվեց, ու էս թեմայում երևի բոլորի նշած դրդապատճառներն էլ իմ դեպքում առկա են, բայց մի ուրիշն էլ կա, որի մասին կարծես չեմ գրել. ինձ համար հայերենի պահպանումը նաև գլոբալ նշանակություն ունի, ավելի կոնկրետ` հայապահպանության հարց է նաև, քանի որ առնվազն ինձ համար հայ լինելը նախ և առաջ լեզվով է որոշվում, ոչ թե, օրինակ, կրոնով կամ բոլոր ազգային ավանդույթներին հետևելով: Լեզուն էս հարցում առաջնային եմ համարում: Ու էս առումով ինձ ոչ միայն հենց իմ երեխաների հայ մնալն է հուզում, այլև ընդհանրապես արտերկրում ապրող բոլորի: Պարզ է, որ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու չեմ, բայց գոնե ինձնից կախվածն ուզում եմ անել` ձուլման դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում: Գիտեմ, հիմա կասեք` վաղ թե ուշ բոլորն էլ ձուլվելու են, վերանան-գնան, բայց դե ի՞նչ արած, եթե, մեկ է, պիտի լինի, թող գոնե ուշ լինի, ոչ թե վաղ, ու նաև ես իմանամ, որ ես լումա չեմ ունեցել էդ ձուլման գործում, դե, չհաշված Հայաստանից հեռանալս, ինչն, իհարկե, դրա հիմքն է, ցավոք:

----------

erexa (16.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես հասա կոմպին։ Հիմա մանրամասն անդրադառնամ մեթոդներին՝ պատասխանելով Ուլուանայի ծավալուն գրառմանը։

Նախ էն պահը, որ Արեգը մեկումեջ անգլերեն բառեր ա խառնում։ Դուք ահագին լավ եք անում, որ դրա հայերենն ասում եք ու կրկնել տալիս։ Հիմնականում էս պահն ա, որ խանգարում ա երեխաների՝ ծնողների լեզուն յուրացնելուն, երբ ալարում են ուղղել, հեշտ ա դառնում դրսի լեզվով բառեր մտցնելը, չեն փորձում ուղեղում ծնողների լեզվին համարժեքը գտնել։ Ընդ որում, սա մենակ երեխաներին չի վերաբերում։ Մեծահասակներն էլ արտերկրում ապրելով հենց սենց են կորցնում իրենց մայրենի լեզուն։ Ու անգամ իրենց երկրացիների հետ շփվելը չի օգնում, որովհետև անընդհատ խոսքի մեջ տվյալ երկրի լեզվի բառերն են խցկում, քանի որ գիտեն՝ երկուսն էլ մեկ ա հասկանում են։ Ու էդպես մայրենի լեզուն չի մարզվում, մանրից կորում ա։ Սա նենց մի բան ա, որ իմ սեփական մաշկի վրա եմ շատ սուր զգում․ ամեն անգամ հայերեն խոսելը, եթե կենցաղային խոսակցությունից անցնում ա, ինձ համար ահագին բարդ ա դառնում։ Այսինքն, մենակ խոսելը չէ, գրելն էլ։ Դրա համար վերջերս սկսել եմ շատ գրել, որ շատ հետ չընկնեմ։ Դա ահավոր մի բան ա ու ահագին ջանք ա պահանջում պահպանելու համար։

Հիմա նոր բառերը յուրացնելու վարժությունների մասին։ Ընդհանրապես, վիճակագրորեն պետք ա, որ նույն բառն առնվազն երկու-երեք անգամ ոչ շատ մեծ ինտերվալներով հանդիպի, որ յուրացվի։ Դե կրկնելն էլ կարևոր ա, որ նաև ակտիվ բառապաշար մտնի։ Դրա համար կարամ առաջարկեմ, որ նոր բառերը քեզ մոտ ցուցակագրես ու փորձես խոսքիդ մեջ տարբեր կոնտեքստներում գործածել։ Մի այլ տարբերակ էլ խաղի տեսքով կարամ առաջարկեմ։ Երկու խումբ քարտեր ես սարքում․ մեկի վրա բառն ես գրում, մյուսի վրա՝ նախադասություններ բառերը բաց թողած։ Ու հիշողություն խաղն եք խաղում, բայց էն տարբերությամբ, որ պետք ա հավաքել բառը իրեն համապատասխան նախադասությամբ։ Սենց էնքան կկրկնի, որ կմեխվի ուղեղում։

Ու էլի ասեմ, որ իրոք շատ ապրեք, որ սենց լավ զբաղվում եք Արեգի հայերենով։ Արտերկրում Հայաստանում մեծացող երեխայի մակարդակի հայերեն իմացող երեխա մեծացնելը գրեթե անհնար մի բան ա։ Իհարկե, կարելի ա ապահովել մինիմալ մակարդակով, որ հետո եթե ուզենա գնալ Հայաստանում ապրել, շատ չդժվարանա։ Էս առումով Ծովինարն իմ իմացած միակ դեպքն ա, որ իրոք գրեթե չի տարբերվում Հայաստանում մեծացած էրեխեքից, բայց նույն Ծովինարն էլ ծնողների հետևողական աշխատանքի արդյունք ա։ Վստահ եմ, որ Արեգն էլ կլինի էդ հաջողված դեպքերից։ Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կլինի, որ նաև մեթոդական ձեռնարկ գրեք ծնողների համար, որ մատների արանքով չնայեն երեխաների հայերենին։

----------

Chuk (17.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2018), Ուլուանա (17.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջապես հասա կոմպին։ Հիմա մանրամասն անդրադառնամ մեթոդներին՝ պատասխանելով Ուլուանայի ծավալուն գրառմանը։
> 
> Նախ էն պահը, որ Արեգը մեկումեջ անգլերեն բառեր ա խառնում։ Դուք ահագին լավ եք անում, որ դրա հայերենն ասում եք ու կրկնել տալիս։ Հիմնականում էս պահն ա, որ խանգարում ա երեխաների՝ ծնողների լեզուն յուրացնելուն, երբ ալարում են ուղղել, հեշտ ա դառնում դրսի լեզվով բառեր մտցնելը, չեն փորձում ուղեղում ծնողների լեզվին համարժեքը գտնել։ Ընդ որում, սա մենակ երեխաներին չի վերաբերում։ Մեծահասակներն էլ արտերկրում ապրելով հենց սենց են կորցնում իրենց մայրենի լեզուն։ Ու անգամ իրենց երկրացիների հետ շփվելը չի օգնում, որովհետև անընդհատ խոսքի մեջ տվյալ երկրի լեզվի բառերն են խցկում, քանի որ գիտեն՝ երկուսն էլ մեկ ա հասկանում են։ Ու էդպես մայրենի լեզուն չի մարզվում, մանրից կորում ա։ Սա նենց մի բան ա, որ իմ սեփական մաշկի վրա եմ շատ սուր զգում․ ամեն անգամ հայերեն խոսելը, եթե կենցաղային խոսակցությունից անցնում ա, ինձ համար ահագին բարդ ա դառնում։ Այսինքն, մենակ խոսելը չէ, գրելն էլ։ Դրա համար վերջերս սկսել եմ շատ գրել, որ շատ հետ չընկնեմ։ Դա ահավոր մի բան ա ու ահագին ջանք ա պահանջում պահպանելու համար։
> 
> Հիմա նոր բառերը յուրացնելու վարժությունների մասին։ Ընդհանրապես, վիճակագրորեն պետք ա, որ նույն բառն առնվազն երկու-երեք անգամ ոչ շատ մեծ ինտերվալներով հանդիպի, որ յուրացվի։ Դե կրկնելն էլ կարևոր ա, որ նաև ակտիվ բառապաշար մտնի։ Դրա համար կարամ առաջարկեմ, որ նոր բառերը քեզ մոտ ցուցակագրես ու փորձես խոսքիդ մեջ տարբեր կոնտեքստներում գործածել։ Մի այլ տարբերակ էլ խաղի տեսքով կարամ առաջարկեմ։ Երկու խումբ քարտեր ես սարքում․ մեկի վրա բառն ես գրում, մյուսի վրա՝ նախադասություններ բառերը բաց թողած։ Ու հիշողություն խաղն եք խաղում, բայց էն տարբերությամբ, որ պետք ա հավաքել բառը իրեն համապատասխան նախադասությամբ։ Սենց էնքան կկրկնի, որ կմեխվի ուղեղում։


Շնորհակալ եմ, անպայման կփորձեմ էդ ձևը, հետո կգրեմ արդյունքի մասին  :Smile: ։ 




> Ու էլի ասեմ, որ իրոք շատ ապրեք, որ սենց լավ զբաղվում եք Արեգի հայերենով։ Արտերկրում Հայաստանում մեծացող երեխայի մակարդակի հայերեն իմացող երեխա մեծացնելը գրեթե անհնար մի բան ա։ Իհարկե, կարելի ա ապահովել մինիմալ մակարդակով, որ հետո եթե ուզենա գնալ Հայաստանում ապրել, շատ չդժվարանա։ Էս առումով Ծովինարն իմ իմացած միակ դեպքն ա, որ իրոք գրեթե չի տարբերվում Հայաստանում մեծացած էրեխեքից, բայց նույն Ծովինարն էլ ծնողների հետևողական աշխատանքի արդյունք ա։ Վստահ եմ, որ Արեգն էլ կլինի էդ հաջողված դեպքերից։


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: ։ Հա, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ առանց ջանքերի, ինքնահոսի թողնելու դեպքում շատ-շատ` երեխան կենցաղային մակարդակի մինիմումն ապահովի, բայց, ասենք, հայերենով հանգիստ գիրք կարդալուն, նորմալ գրելուն դժվար թե տիրապետի։




> Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կլինի, որ նաև մեթոդական ձեռնարկ գրեք ծնողների համար, որ մատների արանքով չնայեն երեխաների հայերենին։


Չէ, մեթոդական գիրք գրելու համար ինձ բավականաչափ կոմպետենտ չեմ համարում, բայց հուսով եմ` ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում կհաջողվի էդ հարցով հետաքրքրված մի խումբ կամավորներով ինչ-որ օգտակար բան նախաձեռնել։

----------

Chuk (17.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (17.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, մեթոդական գիրք գրելու համար ինձ բավականաչափ կոմպետենտ չեմ համարում, բայց հուսով եմ՛ ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում կհաջողվի էդ հարցով հետաքրքրված մի խումբ կամավորներով ինչ-որ օգտակար բան նախաձեռնել։


Մի գրի մեթոդական գիրք: Ուղղակի օրագրի ձևուվ քո համար գրի: Մի օր դա կարող ա դառնա մեթոդական գիրք: Չդառնա՝ ջայնամ: Բայց որ չգրես, ընթացքում լիքը բան մոռացվում ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.06.2018), Ծլնգ (17.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2018), Ուլուանա (17.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի գրի մեթոդական գիրք: Ուղղակի օրագրի ձևուվ քո համար գրի: Մի օր դա կարող ա դառնա մեթոդական գիրք: Չդառնա՝ ջայնամ: Բայց որ չգրես, ընթացքում լիքը բան մոռացվում ա:


Դե, էս ա` ամփոփ գրել եմ, էլի: Գրառումիցս հետո էնքան էջերով քննարկում գնաց, արդեն կորավ գրառումս  :Jpit: , չգիտեմ` կարդացել ես, թե չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե, էս ա` ամփոփ գրել եմ, էլի: Գրառումիցս հետո էնքան էջերով քննարկում գնաց, արդեն կորավ գրառումս , չգիտեմ` կարդացել ես, թե չէ:


ՉԷ, ճիշտն ասած :ճ
Կկարդամ անպայման: Բայց ես խոսոում էի ամեն նոր քայլդ ինքդ քո համար գրելը, դրանց արդյունքների արձանագրումը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ՉԷ, ճիշտն ասած :ճ
> Կկարդամ անպայման: Բայց ես խոսոում էի ամեն նոր քայլդ ինքդ քո համար գրելը, դրանց արդյունքների արձանագրումը:


Հա՜: Էդ էլ կարելի ա: Ուղղակի էնքան բաներ կան, որ կարելի ա, բայց ժամանակ չկա, ցավոք  :Jpit: : Բայց կփորձեմ: Տեսնենք:

----------

Chuk (17.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

Մի աշխատանքային պատմություն՝ թեմայով:

Մի քանի օր առաջ շեֆս եկավ, թե՝ քեզ համար հայ կլիենտ ունեմ, եկել էր մեզ մոտ խորհրդատվության, դու տեղում չէիր: 
Եվ մի թուղթ մեկնեց՝ վրան հեռախոսահամար ու սիրուն ձեռագրով գրված. «Խնդրում եմ զանգահարել ինձ՝ հանդիպման համար օր ու ժամ պայմանավորվելու նպատակով, հարգանքներով՝ Մ...»:
Զանգեցի ու խոսելաձևից միանգամից մտածեցի, թե լավ զգացվում է, որ թարմ-թարմ Հայաստանից եկած է, դեռ լրիվ մաքուր է հայերենը, առանց գերմաներեն բառեր մեջ գցելու: Հետն էլ ոնց որ տեղական երևանյան խոսելաձև ունենար: Բայց շատ չխոսեցինք, կարճ պայմանավորվեցինք հանդիպման համար:
Էսօր եկել էր մոտս, լրիվ երևանյան աղջիկ՝ տեղական հայերենով: 
Հարցրեցի՝ Հայաստանում ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվել: Սա էլ թե՝ ես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրել, Հունաստանից եմ եկել. էնտեղ ենք ապրել ընտանիքով: Մի ձև անակնկալի եկա: Հետո խոսակցությունը տարանք հայերենի կողմը, թե ոնց է էսպես հայերեն խոսում ու գրում, որ  թեթև տարբերություն անգամ չի զգացվում: Ինքն էլ ասեց, որ պապան տանը հարցը միշտ խիստ է դրել, ու իրենք տանը ոչ մի բառ հունարեն չեն խոսել: Հունական դպրոց է գնացել, շաբաթ օրերն էլ՝ հայկական: Ու տանն էլ հետը լիքը զբաղվել են հայերեն գրել-կարդալով: 
Իսկականից որ չասեր, մտքովս կյանքում չէր անցնի, թե էս աղջիկը հենց նոր Հայաստանից դուրս եկած չի: 
Լրիվ իրական, թարմ դեպք:

----------

erexa (19.06.2018), Sambitbaba (19.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (18.06.2018), Գաղթական (18.06.2018), Ծլնգ (18.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2018), Ուլուանա (19.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի աշխատանքային պատմություն՝ թեմայով:
> 
> Մի քանի օր առաջ շեֆս եկավ, թե՝ քեզ համար հայ կլիենտ ունեմ, եկել էր մեզ մոտ խորհրդատվության, դու տեղում չէիր: 
> Եվ մի թուղթ մեկնեց՝ վրան հեռախոսահամար ու սիրուն ձեռագրով գրված. «Խնդրում եմ զանգահարել ինձ՝ հանդիպման համար օր ու ժամ պայմանավորվելու նպատակով, հարգանքներով՝ Մ...»:
> Զանգեցի ու խոսելաձևից միանգամից մտածեցի, թե լավ զգացվում է, որ թարմ-թարմ Հայաստանից եկած է, դեռ լրիվ մաքուր է հայերենը, առանց գերմաներեն բառեր մեջ գցելու: Հետն էլ ոնց որ տեղական երևանյան խոսելաձև ունենար: Բայց շատ չխոսեցինք, կարճ պայմանավորվեցինք հանդիպման համար:
> Էսօր եկել էր մոտս, լրիվ երևանյան աղջիկ՝ տեղական հայերենով: 
> Հարցրեցի՝ Հայաստանում ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվել: Սա էլ թե՝ ես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրել, Հունաստանից եմ եկել. էնտեղ ենք ապրել ընտանիքով: Մի ձև անակնկալի եկա: Հետո խոսակցությունը տարանք հայերենի կողմը, թե ոնց է էսպես հայերեն խոսում ու գրում, որ  թեթև տարբերություն անգամ չի զգացվում: Ինքն էլ ասեց, որ պապան տանը հարցը միշտ խիստ է դրել, ու իրենք տանը ոչ մի բառ հունարեն չեն խոսել: Հունական դպրոց է գնացել, շաբաթ օրերն էլ՝ հայկական: Ու տանն էլ հետը լիքը զբաղվել են հայերեն գրել-կարդալով: 
> Իսկականից որ չասեր, մտքովս կյանքում չէր անցնի, թե էս աղջիկը հենց նոր Հայաստանից դուրս եկած չի: 
> Լրիվ իրական, թարմ դեպք:


Ի դեպ, էստեղ Հունաստանից մեկն էլ կա, նոր են տեղափոխվել, խոսում ա մաքուր հայաստանյան հայերենով, մենակ երբեմն արտահայտությունների արանքներում կարող ա մի տեսա հնչողությամբ "էէ" դնի /անգլերենի hmm-ին համարժեք, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ոչ մի տարբերություն։
Կա-չկա սա ինչ-որ  հունահայկական սինդրոմ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.06.2018), Գաղթական (18.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Լեզվաբաններն ասում են հայերենին ամենամոտ լեզուն հունարենն ա։ Կարող ա դա կապ ունի )

----------

Sambitbaba (19.06.2018), Բարեկամ (18.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լեզվաբաններն ասում են հայերենին ամենամոտ լեզուն հունարենն ա։ Կարող ա դա կապ ունի )


Չկա տենց բան  :Smile:  Էդ մի հարյուր տարի առաջ էր, երբ հայերենն ու հունարենը մի ճյուղի տակ էին դրել։ Հետո պարզեցին, որ հայերենն ու հունարենն իրարից նույնքան տարբեր են, ինչքան ասենք հայերենն ու անգլերենը, սարքեցին երկու առանձին ճյուղ։
Հետո, լեզուների նմանությունը չի նպաստում, որ մյուսը կորստի չենթարկվի։ Էս կորստի թեմաներն առաջինը հենց սկսել են շոշափվել գերմաներենից, երբ Անգլիայում ապրող գերմանացին կորցնում ա գերմաներենը։

----------

Արէա (18.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Չկա տենց բան  Էդ մի հարյուր տարի առաջ էր, երբ հայերենն ու հունարենը մի ճյուղի տակ էին դրել։ Հետո պարզեցին, որ հայերենն ու հունարենն իրարից նույնքան տարբեր են, ինչքան ասենք հայերենն ու անգլերենը, սարքեցին երկու առանձին ճյուղ։
> Հետո, լեզուների նմանությունը չի նպաստում, որ մյուսը կորստի չենթարկվի։ Էս կորստի թեմաներն առաջինը հենց սկսել են շոշափվել գերմաներենից, երբ Անգլիայում ապրող գերմանացին կորցնում ա գերմաներենը։


Մի քանի տեղ կարդացել էի դրա մասին, բայց երևի հին ինֆո ա ուրեմն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չկա տենց բան  Էդ մի հարյուր տարի առաջ էր, երբ հայերենն ու հունարենը մի ճյուղի տակ էին դրել։ Հետո պարզեցին, որ հայերենն ու հունարենն իրարից նույնքան տարբեր են, ինչքան ասենք հայերենն ու անգլերենը, սարքեցին երկու առանձին ճյուղ։


սա չի հակասում նրան, որ հունարենը հայերենին ամենամոտիկն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *«Այլ կերպիկ»*
> Էս խաղն անցած ամռանն եմ Հայաստանից առել: Ինչքան նկատել եմ, Հայաստանում լավ հայտնի խաղ է արդեն, ինչքան գրախանութ կամ խաղալիքների ու խաղերի խանութ մտել եմ, ամեն տեղ եղել է: Ի դեպ, սրա մեծերի համար նախատեսվածն էլ կա` «Այլ կերպ», բայց դրան ծանոթ չեմ: Խաղը հիմնված է շատերիս հայտնի «Մտքի բլոտ» կոչվող խաղի սկզբունքի վրա: Ընդհանրապես նախատեսված է առնվազն չորս հոգով խաղալու համար, որպեսզի թիմերով մրցեն: Բայց քանի որ մեր դեպքում չորս խաղացող ճարելը բարդ է, մենք հիմնականում երկուսով ենք խաղում` մեկս մյուսի դեմ: «Այլ կերպիկը» երկու տարիքային խմբերի համար է նախատեսված` մեկը 4-8 տարեկանների համար, մյուսը` 8-14 տարեկանների: Խաղաքարտերից ամեն մեկն ունի երկու կողմ. մի կողմը 4-8 տարեկանների համար է, վրան` երկու նկար, ամեն մեկի տակ` համապատասխան բառը, օրինակ` մողեսի նկար, տակը գրված` մողես, մյուս կողմի վրա չորս բառ է գրված: Դե, մենք առայժմ առաջին խմբինն ենք խաղում: Խաղի մեջ կա նաև ավազի ժամացույց: Մեկը խաղաքարը քաշում է ու փորձում դիմացինին բառերի, բացատրությունների միջոցով հասկացնել, թե ինչ է պատկերված իր ձեռքում եղած քարտի վրա: Բացատրությունը սկսելուն պես ավազի ժամացույցը գործի է դրվում, ու դիմացինը պիտի մինչև ավազի սպառվելը, որը տևում է մեկ րոպե, հնարավորինս շատ բառեր փորձի կռահել, որից հետո մյուս խաղացողն է խաղաքարտ քաշում: Բառը ներկայացնելու հարցում կան որոշակի սահմանափակումներ, օրինակ, չի կարելի օգտագործել բառի թարգմանություններ կամ մատնացույց անել տվյալ իրը, ինչպես նաև չի թույլատրվում բառերը տառ առ տառ ասել կամ նշել տառերի քանակը տվյալ բառում: Կարելի է օգտագործել բացատրություններ, նկարագրություններ, զգացողություններ, ասոցիացիաներ, ժեստեր, դիմախաղ, ձայներ, հոմանիշներ, հականիշներ: Ասեմ, որ ավազի ժամացույցի առկայությունը խաղին ահագին հավես տեմպ է տալիս, ստիպում հնարավորինս արագ մտածել ու կողմնորոշվել թե՛ բառը բացատրելիս, թե՛ կռահել փորձելիս: Էս խաղն էլ է տղաս շատ սիրում ու միշտ հավեսով խաղում է:


Նոր նկատեցի, որ «Այլ կերպիկի» մասին գրելիս որոշ մանրամասներ մոռացել էի նշել: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով է կարևոր, ամեն դեպքում ավելացնեմ: Խաղաքարտի մի կողմին, որը նախատեսված է 4-8 տարեկանների համար, համապատասխան նկարների հետ ներկայացված բառերը բավական պարզ բառեր են, հիմնականում կոնկրետ առարկաներ են, ինչպես նաև այս կամ այն մասնագիտությունը ներկայացնող մարդիկ, էնպիսիք, որ էդ տարիքի ցանկացած երեխա կիմանա: Իսկ 8-14 տարեկանների համար նախատեսված կողմին գրված չորս բառերն ավելի բարդ են և բացի կոնկրետ առարկաներից, ներառում են նաև վերացական գոյականներ, հավաքական գոյականներ, հայտնի մարդկանց անուններ (գրական, պատմական անձանց), տեղանուններ և այլն: Ավելացնեմ, որ արտերկրում ապրող բոլոր երեխատեր մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտամ Հայաստան այցելելու դեպքում առնել էս խաղից, որ տանը երեխաների հետ խաղաք  :Smile: : Կարծում եմ` նաև շատ լավ նվեր կարող է լինել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նոր նկատեցի, որ «Այլ կերպիկի» մասին գրելիս որոշ մանրամասներ մոռացել էի նշել: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով է կարևոր, ամեն դեպքում ավելացնեմ: Խաղաքարտի մի կողմին, որը նախատեսված է 4-8 տարեկանների համար, համապատասխան նկարների հետ ներկայացված բառերը բավական պարզ բառեր են, հիմնականում կոնկրետ առարկաներ են, ինչպես նաև այս կամ այն մասնագիտությունը ներկայացնող մարդիկ, էնպիսիք, որ էդ տարիքի ցանկացած երեխա կիմանա: Իսկ 8-14 տարեկանների համար նախատեսված կողմին գրված չորս բառերն ավելի բարդ են և բացի կոնկրետ առարկաներից, ներառում են նաև վերացական գոյականներ, հավաքական գոյականներ, հայտնի մարդկանց անուններ (գրական, պատմական անձանց), տեղանուններ և այլն: Ավելացնեմ, որ արտերկրում ապրող բոլոր երեխատեր մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտամ Հայաստան այցելելու դեպքում առնել էս խաղից, որ տանը երեխաների հետ խաղաք : Կարծում եմ` նաև շատ լավ նվեր կարող է լինել:


Փոքր երեխաների համար այլկերպիկը գուցե կիրառելի ա սփյուռքահայերի դեպքում, բայց սփյուռքում մեծացած պատանեկան հասակի երեխաների դեպքում էն մյուս՝ ավելի մեծերի տարբերակը վախենամ, որ չաշխատի․ էդ քարտերի ինֆորմացիան գրական դեմքեր, պատմական կերպարներ են մեծ մասամբ լինում, կամ ինչ-որ հայաստանյան լոկալ ինֆո, որոնց սփյուռքահայ երեխաները ծանոթ չեն։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փոքր երեխաների համար այլկերպիկը գուցե կիրառելի ա սփյուռքահայերի դեպքում, բայց սփյուռքում մեծացած պատանեկան հասակի երեխաների դեպքում էն մյուս՝ ավելի մեծերի տարբերակը վախենամ, որ չաշխատի․ էդ քարտերի ինֆորմացիան գրական դեմքեր, պատմական կերպարներ են մեծ մասամբ լինում, կամ ինչ-որ հայաստանյան լոկալ ինֆո, որոնց սփյուռքահայ երեխաները ծանոթ չեն։


Ճիշտն ասած` ընդհանուր նայել եմ քարտերը, տենց ինչ-որ շատ տեղայնացված ինֆո չնկատեցի: Նախ պատմական դեմքերն ու գրական կերպարները, որոնց մասին ես էլ էի նշել, ահագին փոքր թիվ են կազմում ընդհանուրի մեջ, բացի դրանից, տենց ինչ-որ փախած դեմքեր չէին, այլ իսկապես հայտնի մարդկանց անուններ, որ Հայաստանի մասին տարրական ինֆորմացիա ունենալու դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիր չառաջանա: Գուցե հազվագյուտ բաներ լինեն, որ սփյուռքահայ երեխաները չիմանան, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, հիմնականում հասանելի ինֆորմացիա ա, ինչքան նկատել եմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտն ասած` ընդհանուր նայել եմ քարտերը, տենց ինչ-որ շատ տեղայնացված ինֆո չնկատեցի: Նախ պատմական դեմքերն ու գրական կերպարները, որոնց մասին ես էլ էի նշել, ահագին փոքր թիվ են կազմում ընդհանուրի մեջ, բացի դրանից, տենց ինչ-որ փախած դեմքեր չէին, այլ իսկապես հայտնի մարդկանց անուններ, որ Հայաստանի մասին տարրական ինֆորմացիա ունենալու դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիր չառաջանա: Գուցե հազվագյուտ բաներ լինեն, որ սփյուռքահայ երեխաները չիմանան, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, հիմնականում հասանելի ինֆորմացիա ա, ինչքան նկատել եմ:


Եսիմ, ես խաղացել եմ էդ խաղը ընկներներիս հետ ու ահագին "տեղական" ինֆո կար մեկումեջ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց լա՞վ չի տեղական ինֆոն: Էդ դեպքում երեխան լրացուցիչ բաներ կսովորի:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց լա՞վ չի տեղական ինֆոն: Էդ դեպքում երեխան լրացուցիչ բաներ կսովորի:


Հա, էդ եղած տեղական ինֆոն էնպիսին ա, որ սենց թե նենց արժե իմանալ: Դե, ես բոլորը չեմ նայել, բայց, ասենք, մարզերի անուններ էին, գլխավոր քաղաքների, Հովհաննես Թումանյանի անունը տեսա: Մի խոսքով` ինչ-որ փախած ինֆորմացիա չի, էլի  :Jpit: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց լա՞վ չի տեղական ինֆոն: Էդ դեպքում երեխան լրացուցիչ բաներ կսովորի:


Հարցը լավ ու վատը չի։ Խաղի ֆորմատն էնպիսին ա, որ դա մեկանգամյա խաղ ա, ու չես իմանա, թե ինչ հարց ա ընկնելու, որ նախապես պատրաստվես։ Օրինակ, եթե Վարդան Մամիկոնյան ա գրված քարտի վրա, ու երեխան չգիտի դա ով ա ու դու էլ բացատրում ես, խաղի իմաստը կորում ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հարցը լավ ու վատը չի։ Խաղի ֆորմատն էնպիսին ա, որ դա մեկանգամյա խաղ ա, ու չես իմանա, թե ինչ հարց ա ընկնելու, որ նախապես պատրաստվես։ Օրինակ, եթե Վարդան Մամիկոնյան ա գրված քարտի վրա, ու երեխան չգիտի դա ով ա ու դու էլ բացատրում ես, խաղի իմաստը կորում ա։


Ո՞նց ա մեկանգամյա: Նախ խաղաքարտերն ահագին շատ են, բացի դրանից, նույնիսկ եթե բոլորն արդեն օգտագործվել են, կարելի ա կրկնել, ի՞նչ խնդիր կա: Նույն բանը կարելի ա տարբեր կերպ բացատրել, նաև ամեն անգամ բացատրելու հարցում կատարելագործվել: Ուսուցողական տեսակյունից նույնիսկ լավ ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտն ասած` ընդհանուր նայել եմ քարտերը, տենց ինչ-որ շատ տեղայնացված ինֆո չնկատեցի: Նախ պատմական դեմքերն ու գրական կերպարները, որոնց մասին ես էլ էի նշել, ահագին փոքր թիվ են կազմում ընդհանուրի մեջ, բացի դրանից, տենց ինչ-որ փախած դեմքեր չէին, այլ իսկապես հայտնի մարդկանց անուններ, որ Հայաստանի մասին տարրական ինֆորմացիա ունենալու դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիր չառաջանա: Գուցե հազվագյուտ բաներ լինեն, որ սփյուռքահայ երեխաները չիմանան, բայց, էլի եմ ասում, հիմնականում հասանելի ինֆորմացիա ա, ինչքան նկատել եմ:


Սփյուռքահայ երեխաները կարող ա ավելի լավատեղյակ լինեն:
«որ թվականին է ընդունվել քրիստոնեությունը?», «երբ է եղել Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը?», «որ թվականին է Մաշտոցը ստեղծել տառերը?» էս հարցերի պատասխանին մարդիկ չեն տիրապետում, խնդալու ա չէ? Էնքան մարդուց եմ սխալ պատասխան, որ էլ ասելու չի, ախր ոմց կարա համալսարան ավարտածը չիմանա: Համալսարան ավարտելը կապ չունի, բայց դե որ գիտես դիպլոմ ունի քիչ ա մնում ասես դիպլոմդ կեր:
Տենց համալսարան ավարտած մեկին հարցրեցի Սասունցի Դավիթը, որերորդ դարի թագավորա? :LOL:  ասաց չգիտեմ պատմությունից թույլ եմ :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ո՞նց ա մեկանգամյա: Նախ խաղաքարտերն ահագին շատ են, բացի դրանից, նույնիսկ եթե բոլորն արդեն օգտագործվել են, կարելի ա կրկնել, ի՞նչ խնդիր կա: Նույն բանը կարելի ա տարբեր կերպ բացատրել, նաև ամեն անգամ բացատրելու հարցում կատարելագործվել: Ուսուցողական տեսակյունից նույնիսկ լավ ա:


Հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա, Ան։ Էդ դեպքում դառնում ա ոչ թե խաղ, այլ դաս։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա, Ան։ Էդ դեպքում դառնում ա ոչ թե խաղ, այլ դաս։


Եսիմ, Ան, կհամաձայնեի, եթե ընդհանուր մի 20 քարտ լիներ, բայց ախր 200 քարտ կա: Էդքանը հո տենց մանրամասն չե՞ն հիշելու: Մինչև հասնես էդ նույնին, էն նախորդներն էլ ո՞վ ա հիշողը: Գուցե եթե ժամերով խաղան, ամբողջը միանգամից խաղան, բայց դե մենք ժամերով չենք խաղում, ու լավ ա սենց  :Jpit: : Բայց, էլի եմ ասում, նույնիսկ նույն խաղաքարտին հանդիպելու դեպքում կարելի ա նույն բառը լիքը տարբեր ձևերով բացատրել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սփյուռքահայ երեխաները կարող ա ավելի լավատեղյակ լինեն:
> «որ թվականին է ընդունվել քրիստոնեությունը?», «երբ է եղել Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը?», «որ թվականին է Մաշտոցը ստեղծել տառերը?» էս հարցերի պատասխանին մարդիկ չեն տիրապետում, խնդալու ա չէ? Էնքան մարդուց եմ սխալ պատասխան, որ էլ ասելու չի, ախր ոմց կարա համալսարան ավարտածը չիմանա: Համալսարան ավարտելը կապ չունի, բայց դե որ գիտես դիպլոմ ունի քիչ ա մնում ասես դիպլոմդ կեր:
> Տենց համալսարան ավարտած մեկին հարցրեցի Սասունցի Դավիթը, որերորդ դարի թագավորա? ասաց չգիտեմ պատմությունից թույլ եմ


Նայած որտեղի սփյուռքահայ էրեխեքը: Կոնկրետ մեր մոտի էրեխեքի հայերենն ու տեղեկացվածության աստիճանն էնքան տխուր ա, որ չեմ զարմանա, եթե հայկական դպրոցն ավարտեն, բայց նշածդ բաները չիմանան, չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչքան նկատել եմ, պատմական փաստերին ավելի շատ ա ուշադրություն դարձվում, քան լեզվին, քան լեզվին:

----------

Gayl (21.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նայած որտեղի սփյուռքահայ էրեխեքը: Կոնկրետ մեր մոտի էրեխեքի հայերենն ու տեղեկացվածության աստիճանն էնքան տխուր ա, որ չեմ զարմանա, եթե հայկական դպրոցն ավարտեն, բայց նշածդ բաները չիմանան, չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչքան նկատել եմ, պատմական փաստերին ավելի շատ ա ուշադրություն դարձվում, քան լեզվին, քան լեզվին:


Ոչ միայն տեղյակ չեն, այլև հետաքրքիր չի տեղեկանալ։ Ու դա հասկանալի ա։ Եթե հայրենիքի հետ իրական կապ չկա, նման բաները հետաքրքրություն չեն ներկայացնում, օտար են ու խրթին, և ամենակարևորը՝ անիմաստ են դառնում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ միայն տեղյակ չեն, այլև հետաքրքիր չի տեղեկանալ։ Ու դա հասկանալի ա։ Եթե հայրենիքի հետ իրական կապ չկա, նման բաները հետաքրքրություն չեն ներկայացնում, օտար են ու խրթին, և ամենակարևորը՝ անիմաստ են դառնում։


Կապ չունենալու դեպքում` հա, օտար են, անհետաքրքիր, անիմաստ ու խրթին: Բայց եթե կապ կա, հաճախակի այցելում են, շփվում են Հայաստանի հետ, էնքան էլ տենց չի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կապ չունենալու դեպքում` հա, օտար են, անհետաքրքիր, անիմաստ ու խրթին: Բայց եթե կապ կա, հաճախակի այցելում են, շփվում են Հայաստանի հետ, էնքան էլ տենց չի:


Էդ հետաքրքրությունը շարունակաբար ա պետք սերմանել ու զարգացնել, կենցաղային մակարդակում, առօրեական մանր-մունր բաներով անգամ, որպեսզի իրական կապ առաջանա։ Բայց դա պետք ա անել երեխայի հասկացողության մակարդակում, էնպես, որ ինքն իրեն դրա մասը զգա, էդ դեպքում դրանցով հետաքրքրվելն իմաստ ա ձեռք բերում երեխայի համար

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էստեղ մի հետաքրքիր հետազոտության մասին ա գրված ճապոներեն֊անգլերեն երկլեզու երեխաների վրա կատարված։ Հեղինակը պնդում ա, որ մի լեզվից մյուսին անցումը կամ խառնելն էդքան էլ վատ բան չի, այսինքն՝ հաղորդակցության լրացուցիչ գործիք ա դառնում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում իրա հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Այսինքն, ինքը ճիշտ ա ասում լրացուցիչ գործիքի մասին, բայց կարծում եմ՝ խառնելը նպաստում ա, որ մի լեզվով նույն բանն անելն ավելի դժվար դառնա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կան արդեն․․․ ու իմ իմանալով ահագին էլ հաջողակ են


Հաջողակ լինելու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց անցյալ շաբաթ մենք մի լավ փորփրեցինք էս դասընթացները։ Ուրեմն նախ դրանք վճարովի են, ու դու գրանցման բավական ուշ փուլում ես դրա մասին իմանում։ Հետո, դասընթացների գները ոչ մի տեղ գրված չեն, որ որոշես՝ որ տարբերակն ես վերցնում կամ ընդհանրապես արժե վերցնել, թե չէ։ Հիմա գրանցվել ենք ու սպասում ենք, թե ինչ գին կուղարկեն։ Բայց դա արդեն ահագին վատ տպավորություն ա թողնում։

Մի խոսքով, նորից անդրադառնալով Յոհանի հարցին. հայերենի որակյալ ու մատչելի/անվճար օնլայն դասերի պահանջարկ իրոք կա։

----------

Յոհաննես (25.06.2018), Ուլուանա (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հաջողակ լինելու մասին չգիտեմ, բայց անցյալ շաբաթ մենք մի լավ փորփրեցինք էս դասընթացները։ Ուրեմն նախ դրանք վճարովի են, ու դու գրանցման բավական ուշ փուլում ես դրա մասին իմանում։ Հետո, դասընթացների գները ոչ մի տեղ գրված չեն, որ որոշես՝ որ տարբերակն ես վերցնում կամ ընդհանրապես արժե վերցնել, թե չէ։ Հիմա գրանցվել ենք ու սպասում ենք, թե ինչ գին կուղարկեն։ Բայց դա արդեն ահագին վատ տպավորություն ա թողնում։
> 
> Մի խոսքով, նորից անդրադառնալով Յոհանի հարցին. հայերենի որակյալ ու մատչելի/անվճար օնլայն դասերի պահանջարկ իրոք կա։


Չգիտեմ հիմա ոնց ա, որ նոր էր բացվել, լավ փորփրել էի՝ ահագին ադեկվատ էր երևացել։ Գներն էլ ինչքան հիշում եմ ափաշքյարա գրած էր։ Բայց երևի սովորողների թվերի խնդիր ունեն, ու միգուցե գները որոշում են նրանով թե ինչքան մարդ կհավաքվի։ Սրանք լրիվ լուրջ օնլայն դասեր են, այսինքն մարդ կա, որ տնայիններ ա ստուգում, հարցերի ա պատասխանում, բան, այսինքն կադրերի ծախսեր ունեն, ու դրա գնի տակից պիտի կարողանան դուրս գալ։ Որ նոր էին սկսել ոնցոր գները $150-500 կարգի էին, կախված կուրսի երկարությունից։ (6-15 շաբաթ էր, ինչ էր)։

Ճիշտն ասած ես Յոհանի միտքն էլ էի հասկացել որպես կոմերցիոն մի հարթակ․․․ ու անվճար լուրջ բան կազմակերպելը մի քիչ անիրական ա, կարծում եմ։ Հեն ա playlandarmenia-ն էլ փորձեց, ու սկզբից լուրջ ֆինանսավորում ունեին, բայց չկարողացան տակից դուրս գալ։ Իրենց խաղերով ահագին խաղացել էի, հոյակապ հարթակ էր, բայց փորձում էին սոց բաներ էլ մեջը մտցնեին (որ երեխաները խաղալուց իրար հետ շփվեին) ու գովազդ կար մեջը, բայց դե հայկական գովազդային շուկան երևի այնքան փոքր ա, ու երեխաներին ուղղված գովազդն իրեն երևի չարդարացրեց․․․ մի խոսքով, բարդ ա հայերենի փոքր շուկայի համար կոմերցիոն սկզբունքներով սենց բաներ կազմակերպելը։ Գյուլբենկյան հիմնադրամը սենց բաներ ֆինանսավորում ա, միգուցե այդ եղանակով կարելի կլինի փորձել ինչ-որ օնլայն հարթակ ստեղծել, բայց լուրջ դասեր, որ ուսուցիչներ ներգրավի․․․ եսիմ, միգուցե առցանց թյութըրինգի միջոցով, ոնցոր ասենք մարդիկ սկայպով եվրոպա-ամերիկաներից չինացի աշակերտներին լեզու-մեզու են սովորացնում։ Այ սա կարող ա լավ գործել․․․ Հայաստանում էլ ուսանողների համար կողքից եկամուտ տալ։ Ստեղծել դասընթացը, ու անհատական աշակերտներին կցել թյութըրների հետ, ովքեր կօգնեն այդ դասընթացը հաղթահարել․․․ Յոհան, գրի՞ ես առնում։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ հիմա ոնց ա, որ նոր էր բացվել, լավ փորփրել էի՝ ահագին ադեկվատ էր երևացել։ Գներն էլ ինչքան հիշում եմ ափաշքյարա գրած էր։ Բայց երևի սովորողների թվերի խնդիր ունեն, ու միգուցե գները որոշում են նրանով թե ինչքան մարդ կհավաքվի։ Սրանք լրիվ լուրջ օնլայն դասեր են, այսինքն մարդ կա, որ տնայիններ ա ստուգում, հարցերի ա պատասխանում, բան, այսինքն կադրերի ծախսեր ունեն, ու դրա գնի տակից պիտի կարողանան դուրս գալ։ Որ նոր էին սկսել ոնցոր գները $150-500 կարգի էին, կախված կուրսի երկարությունից։ (6-15 շաբաթ էր, ինչ էր)։
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես Յոհանի միտքն էլ էի հասկացել որպես կոմերցիոն մի հարթակ․․․ ու անվճար լուրջ բան կազմակերպելը մի քիչ անիրական ա, կարծում եմ։ Հեն ա playlandarmenia-ն էլ փորձեց, ու սկզբից լուրջ ֆինանսավորում ունեին, բայց չկարողացան տակից դուրս գալ։ Իրենց խաղերով ահագին խաղացել էի, հոյակապ հարթակ էր, բայց փորձում էին սոց բաներ էլ մեջը մտցնեին (որ երեխաները խաղալուց իրար հետ շփվեին) ու գովազդ կար մեջը, բայց դե հայկական գովազդային շուկան երևի այնքան փոքր ա, ու երեխաներին ուղղված գովազդն իրեն երևի չարդարացրեց․․․ մի խոսքով, բարդ ա հայերենի փոքր շուկայի համար կոմերցիոն սկզբունքներով սենց բաներ կազմակերպելը։ Գյուլբենկյան հիմնադրամը սենց բաներ ֆինանսավորում ա, միգուցե այդ եղանակով կարելի կլինի փորձել ինչ-որ օնլայն հարթակ ստեղծել, բայց լուրջ դասեր, որ ուսուցիչներ ներգրավի․․․ եսիմ, միգուցե առցանց թյութըրինգի միջոցով, ոնցոր ասենք մարդիկ սկայպով եվրոպա-ամերիկաներից չինացի աշակերտներին լեզու-մեզու են սովորացնում։ Այ սա կարող ա լավ գործել․․․ Հայաստանում էլ ուսանողների համար կողքից եկամուտ տալ։ Ստեղծել դասընթացը, ու անհատական աշակերտներին կցել թյութըրների հետ, ովքեր կօգնեն այդ դասընթացը հաղթահարել․․․ Յոհան, գրի՞ ես առնում։


Դե նայի, մենք հատուկ ասինխրոն դասերն էինք ընտրել առանց կրեդիտների (այսինքն, առանց որևէ մեկի ստուգելու ու առանց ուսանողների քանակից կախվածության), բայց որևէ տեսակի գնի առաջարկ մեզ չեն ուղարկել։ Իսկ անվճարի պահով. էսօրվա օրով լիքը օնլայն անվճար դասընթացներ կան, էդ թվում՝ լեզուների, որոնցից շատերի որակը բավական բարձր ա, ու ասենք լրացուցիչ ծառայություններ վճարովի առաջարկվում են։ AGBU֊ն որ էդպես աներ, շատ լավ կլիներ։ Իսկ սենց վճար են ուզում մի բանի համար, որ դու սկի գաղափար չունես ինչ որակի ա, համն էլ չես տեսել ու չգիտես՝ էդ դասընթացից ինչն ա քեզ պետք, ինչը չէ։ Ու որ ամենավատն ա, սկի չգիտես էլ ինչքան են ուզում։ 

Սկայփով հայերենի դասընթացներ հիմա էլ կան, բայց դրանցից հրաժարվեցինք մի շարք պատճառներով։ Թե կուզես, քեզ առանձին կասեմ։

----------

Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------

